# Sauerland-Forum Biketour!



## Sauerland-Guide (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Bikerrinnen und Biker des Sauerlandes,

wird es nicht mal Zeit für eine tolle Forum-Tour?
Entweder mitten im Sauerland, also rund um Meschede oder doch eher rund um Winterberg / Willingen?
Ich sage immer, wir leben da wo andere Urlaub machen, also warum nicht mal gemeinsam auf´s Radl steigen und ne tolle Tour unternehmen? Anschließend gemeinsam einkehren und den Tag ausklingen lassen? 

Was haltet ihr erstmal von dem Vorschlag?
Würde mich dann je nach Interessen und Können um eine geeignete Tour kümmern sodass alle Teilnehmer auf ihre Kosten kommen....

Wann würde es passen, eher Samstags oder Sonntags?
schreibt bitte auch mal eure max. Tourdaten und bevorzugte Tourart auf:
z.b.
max 60km / 2000hm / AM und CC (Trails bis S2)

Für den Ort habe ich eine kleine Umfrage erstellt.
Vielleicht gibt es auch schon Terminvorschläge - immer her damit! 

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte große Lust, auf eine Foritour. Leider kann ich ja nur 3 Möglichkeiten auswählen, aber Arnsberger Wald und Brilon/Olsberg würden mich natürlich auch interessieren. Terminlich habe ich alle zwei Wochen samstags frei. Kommendes WE z. B. ist mein freies Wochenende.
Allerdings bin ich ja die Schnecke der Tour vermutlich.
Für mich also bitte nicht allzu schwierige Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenpeterli (12. Mai 2016)

Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert. Meine Region wäre allerdings eher im Kreis OE (Biggesee) und alles was dran angrenzt (MK, HSK), möchte halt zu lange Anfahrten vermeiden.
Bin Wechselschichtler, d.h. alle drei Wochen bei Frühschicht spät Nachmittags ne Runde oder an den Wochenenden auch längere Touren. 
Bin eher so der Touren, Marathon-Fahrer, versuch aber auch immer technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken zu finden. Was man halt so mit einem Hardtail (Copperhead 3RS) so hinbekommt.
Sportlich? Ich glaub durchschnittlich gut, sicher noch ausbaufähig. Eher ausdauernd als schnell, da kommen die Schweizer Gene durch.
Daher an den Wochenenden gerne im Bereich um 70 - 80 km. Jede Tour ist gleichzeitig eine Trainingsfahrt für den P-Weg-Marathon in Plettenberg im September.


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2016)

Wäre auch dabei! Aber leider kann ich an Weekends eigentlich nie


----------



## TREK_er (17. Mai 2016)

Ich wäre auch dabei, Samstag oder Sonntag eigentlich egal. 
Zur Tour, um 50km und 1500 hm, möglichst viele Trails und auch gern technisch.

Die Region ist mir egal. Hennesee, Willingen, Winterberg kenne ich ein wenig. Bin offen für neue Regionen

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Hätte wirklich gedacht dass es mehr Antworten in dieses Thema schaffen... 
Aber egal!

Versuchen wir es einfach mal spontan auf eine kleine Tour! 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16020

Würde mich freuen wenn sich einige finden würden!

Eine schöne Woche & beste Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. Mai 2016)

Gute Idee. Voraussichtlich kann ich am Samstag 
Wenn ihr Lust auf Schneckenbegleitung habt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. Mai 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Voraussichtlich kann ich am Samstag
> Wenn ihr Lust auf Schneckenbegleitung habt


 
Also bitte... 
Du kennst doch die Tour zum Teil!
Und bei der letzten Tour mit zum Teil Schnee auf dem Bastenberg warste doch gut unterwegs! 
Also ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (3. Juni 2016)

Das wird wohl morgen nichts... Leider nur eine Anmeldung und dazu leider noch ne Gewitterwarnung, da sollte man doch von Gipfeln fernbleiben...

Vielleicht ein anderes mal! Schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## TREK_er (3. Juni 2016)

Ein anderes mal bin ich auch gerne dabei.
Das Wetter wird sich auch bald einpendeln und einer feinen Trailtour steht nichts mehr im Wege  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Juni 2016)

Wettertechnisch soll morgen ja eher bescheiden werden. Wie ist Dein Plan, Martin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwildbiker63 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

klingt doch gut was Martin da vorgeschlagen hat und wäre auch interessiert habe es gerade erst gelesen!!Irgendwann wird das Wetter auch wieder besser!!

Gruss,Werner


----------



## Robmosh (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
bin zwar eigentlich kein HSK'ler,
bin aber wegen meiner Freundin sehr oft dort und würde mich dann gerne bei so einer Tour anschließen wenn es sich einrichten lässt.
Gerne würde ich dabei neue Strecken rund um Brilon, Olsberg oder auch Brilon-Wald kennen lernen.

Bevorzugtes Streckenprofil:
30-50km/1500-2000hm/AM bis Enduro. Schön viele Trails

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Oktober 2016)

[email protected] all,
wie siehts mal aus, mit einer herbstlichen Biketour im Sauerland?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. Oktober 2016)

Nenn einen Termin & Uhrzeit sowie einen Treffpunkt!
Von mir aus sehr gerne!!

Mal sehen...
Bei meinem letzten Aufruf war die Begeisterung ja leider nicht so groß


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Oktober 2016)

Nächstes Wochenende hätte ich bspw. frei.
Würde mich freuen, wenn das mal klappen würde. So quasi als Saisonabschluss. 
Beim Wo bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. Oktober 2016)

Treffpunkt? Keine Ahnung. Ich eigne mich leider nicht, um eine Tour zu guiden. Mir mangelts hier an Touren und an Kondition, und an Fahrtechnik, und an Erfahrung, und, und, und,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2016)

Dann sage ich: Morgen, Sonntag 11 Uhr Schanze bei Grafschaft/Schmallenberg. Ich werde Euch perfekt über den Rothaarsteig führen...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Oktober 2016)

Weiss noch nicht, obs klappt. Ist denn noch jemand mit von der Partie? Wo solls von da aus hingehen?

Ach ja, ich bin eher von der schwächeren Sorte


----------



## rotwildbiker63 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist morgen dabei und wie weit soll soll die Runde dann überhaupt gehen egal ob morgen oder  kommendes Wochenende da ja nicht alle eine  Bombenkondition haben.Wahrscheinlich klappt es bei mir mrogen nicht obwohl der Steig da oben einiges bietet was interessant ist.Warst du schonmal von der Schanze aus nach Bad Berleburg runter Landos?


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2016)

jo, die besten Touren sind Wanderwege. War vor zwei Wochen mit dem Fatbike dort. Dann kommen immer über 1000 hm zusammen. Wenn man einmal vom Bergkamm runter muss, dann sind das schnell mal wieder 300 hm hoch....


----------



## Robmosh (25. Oktober 2016)

Wäre eventuell am We auch gerne mit am Start wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe. Lieber So als Sa und gerne 1500hm. Gerne Sehr viele Trails!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wie siehts morgen bei euch aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Wir haben heute schon von unserem Verein Saisonabschluss mit Party, daher wirds bei mir morgen nichts mit Biken... viel Spaß


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Oktober 2016)

Schade, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja demnächst mal  
Viel Spaß beim Saisonabschluss


----------



## signocast (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo bin immer noch leicht angeschlagen. Werde nicht können. Sorry


----------



## Andreas_Sell (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde das hier mal beobachten. Vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten mal dabei.

Bis jetzt bin ich meistens auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs, ab und zu ist ach mal ein Trail dabei.
Konditionsmäßig bin ich noch am üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. November 2016)

Ich mach mich hier auch mal bemerkbar. Bin gerne mal bereit von Fröndenberg ins tiefste Sauerland zu fahren, um mit euch zu biken. Sofern das natürlich erwünscht ist, der Zeitpunkt passt und die Regierung - wie es mal in einem älteren Post genannt wurde - es zulässt. Selber bin ich häufig im Balver Wald, um Menden herum, im Dortmunder Süden und gelegentlich zwischen Arnsberg und Sundern anzutreffen. Meschede war bisher noch nicht im Programm und würde mich nach ausführlicher Forumslektüre tierisch interessieren. Auch wären Werdohl und Neuenrade auf der Agenda. Grüße Fabian


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. November 2016)

Achja kann mich natürlich in meiner Ecke auch mal für ne Führung anbieten.


----------



## Kraxler23 (1. Dezember 2016)

MoinMoin! Startet am Wochenende ne Tour? z.b im Arnsberger Wald? Und wie sieht es generell mit Nightrides aus? Alleine im Dunkeln auf'm Trail ist zwar Nervenkitzel aber vllt. nicht so richtig vernünftig (wohne in Unna - in der Woche Nightrides Richtung Willingen etc. wäre ich daher leider raus)  [emoji39]


----------



## Kraxler23 (1. Dezember 2016)

MoinMoin! Startet am Wochenende ne Tour? z.b im Arnsberger Wald? Und wie sieht es generell mit Nightrides aus? Alleine im Dunkeln auf'm Trail ist zwar Nervenkitzel aber vllt. nicht so richtig vernünftig (wohne in Unna - "in der Woche Nightrides" Richtung Willingen etc. wäre ich daher leider raus)  [emoji39]


----------



## Kraxler23 (1. Dezember 2016)

@Fabian160Carbon - Fröndenberg ist ja nicht die Welt, die berühmte Golfplatzrunde geht ja fast durch Fröndenberg. Wenn du noch was anderes in der Ecke hast - am besten mit mehr trailanteil wäre ich gerne dabei - natürlich auch so ;D


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. Dezember 2016)

Am Wochenende muss ich leider arbeiten


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (2. Dezember 2016)

Also wir fahren am Sonntag um 10 Uhr bei besten Wetter von Holzwickede gen Hohensyburg. Was uns auf dem Weg an Trails begegnet (wahrscheinlich Ebberg, Hohensyburg, Steinbruch, Speicherbecken) nehmen wir mit. Werden wohl um die 60 km werden. Ich merke gerade, dass das nichts mim Sauerland zu tun hat. Aber es bleibt eine Einladung zum gemeinsamen Biken. Ansonsten möchte ich dir den Balver Wald wärmstens empfehlen. Der war allerdings letztes Wochenende bei besten Wetter dran.


----------



## Kraxler23 (3. Dezember 2016)

Moin! komme gerade aus Neheim, bin jetzt vom 29er auf ein Enduro umgestiegen, denke das könnte mit 60km übel werden. vllt bin ich aber spontan dabei.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich schau morgen um 9:00 Uhr das letzte mal hier rein. Bin auch mit nem Enduro bewaffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jadama (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es dieses Wochenende mit einer Tour im Arnsberger Wald aus? Dachte an eine Enduro Tour mit nicht mehr als 30KM.


----------



## Kraxler23 (7. Dezember 2016)

Moin, ich werde Freitag ne Runde drehen, bin den Rest des Wochenendes leider nicht da :XX Aber 30km Endurotour hört sich richtig geil an!


----------



## Jadama (7. Dezember 2016)

Freitag könnte ich auch, aber erst so gegen 17:30. Bei der Tour, die mir da so vorschwebt ist natürlich auch ein großer Anteil an Forstwegen dabei ;-)


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Dezember 2016)

Besitze leider keine potente Lichtmaschine.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Dezember 2016)

Alternative: Sonntag 11 Uhr. Trailtour im Balver Wald. Start und Ziel = Volkringhausen, am Wanderparkplatz und Bahnhof. Ca. 25 km und 850 hm. Die Tour bietet zwei knackige Anstiege (ich bin kein Rennpferd) und jede Menge Singletrails S0 - S2. Hindernisse wie Sprünge sind umfahrbar. Bei Interesse mach ich euch den Guide. Maximum drei Stunden. Mit nem Fully machts richtig Spaß, ist aber kein Muss.


----------



## Jadama (8. Dezember 2016)

Das hört sich wirklich gut an. Ich bin nur nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die 850 hm auf die Strecke packe. Bin schon im Wintermodus ;-). Versuchen würde ich es aber mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. Dezember 2016)

Mir geht's da ähnlich. Heißt das, du kommst?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. Dezember 2016)

Noch jemand interessiert? Es geht durchs romantische Hönnetal, vorbei an Höhlen, rauf auf über 500hm, Weitblicke inklusive, garantiert spaßig bergab. Ca. 30 % Singletrailanteil.


----------



## Jadama (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja, bin dabei


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Dezember 2016)

Servus, hört sich alles gut an! Hönnetal kenne ich nur vom Klettern und Höhlen erkunden... 
Mit dem Bike war ich noch nicht da, spreche mal mit der Familie ab....


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. Dezember 2016)

Also Jadama und ich haben uns schon mal um 11 Uhr verabredet. Da wir alle mit dem Auto anreisen und ich als Halbitaliener die Kombination aus Nässe UND Kälte als lebensfeindlich empfinde, behalten wir jedoch das Wetter strengstens im Auge.


----------



## Jadama (11. Dezember 2016)

Und, wie sieht es bei euch aus? Ich bin hoch motiviert :-D


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (11. Dezember 2016)

Bin schon in Schale geworfen. Bis gleich


----------



## Jadama (11. Dezember 2016)

Super. Dann bis um 11


----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen.  Habe gerade erst den Thread entdeckt,  sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.  Komme aus Balve.  Bei Nightrides und Endurotouren bin ich immer dabei.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (11. Dezember 2016)

Na dann kennst du ja die Pisten im Wald noch besser als ich. War ne schöne Runde. Das nächste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jadama (11. Dezember 2016)

Die Runde war echt super! Sehr schöne trails. Bin auch gerne wieder mit dabei. Alternativ können wir auch mal eine Tour in Neheim machen


----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2016)

Also im Raum Balve kann ich auch gerne Touren anbieten.  Mittlerweile kenne ich mich hier ganz gut aus.  Gerne auch mal abends spontan in der Woche wenn da Interesse besteht.


----------



## Kraxler23 (11. Dezember 2016)

auf jeden Fall! die nächsten Wochenenden werde ich wohl nicht können, aber unter der Woche bin ich gerne dabei! Wie schaut es mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2016)

Ab wann könntest du denn? Treffpunkt Balve Bahnhof?


----------



## Kraxler23 (12. Dezember 2016)

könnte so um 5 in Unna los. Wenn die Tour gen Norden geht, gibt es dann vllt einen Treffpunkt weiter Richtung Menden? ansonsten passt auch balver bhf. Weiß nur nicht wie lange ich genau brauche, Google maps sagt 40 Minuten von Unna ohne Verkehr, weiß nicht wie die Verkehrslage um die Zeit ist?


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

Wir können auch in Menden fahren.  Aber da kenne ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus wie in Balve.  Streckenlänge würde ich mal so 25-30km anpeilen.


----------



## Kraxler23 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja wäre für mich fahrttechnisch natürlich entspannter, würdest du denn ne Runde zusammebekommen?  Meine Kollegin sagt sie braucht 40 Minuten nach lendringsen und von da nochmal 20 nach Balve - wenns gut läuft.


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja,  da bekomme ich sicher eine Runde zusammen.  Frage auch noch mal einen Kollegen aus Menden ob der mit will.  Sollen wir dann sagen 18 Uhr treffen?


----------



## Kraxler23 (12. Dezember 2016)

Jau perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Dezember 2016)

Gute Treffpunkte in Menden sind Parkplatz Hexenteich auf der einen Seite der Stadt und Parkplatz Gesamtschule auf der anderen (unterhalb der Waldemei). Kann leider nicht mit, obwohl das quasi mein Homespot ist. Wenn man die richtigen Stellen kennt, kann man da auch ein bisschen Spaß haben.
@Jadama : es war mir eine Ehre mit dir durch Matsch und Regen cruisen zu dürfen. Das schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Dezember 2016)

@Sauerland-Guide : Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. Dezember 2016)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> @Sauerland-Guide : Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat.



Stimmt, wird aber werden...
Als "frischer" Vater ist es am Anfang nicht so einfach, da ist man schon auf dem Sattel da wird schon zurück gepfiffen... 
Viele Grüße


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

Treffpunkt für Donnerstag würde ich den Schützenplatz  Platte Heide vorschlagen.  Von da aus ist man Ruck Zuck im Wald.
P. S.  Hat jemand den GPS Track vom letzten Wochenende?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Dezember 2016)

???


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> ???


Was ist unklar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (13. Dezember 2016)

Rund um den Hexenteich kenne ich mich auch aus.
Mein Kleiner ist erst 1/2 Jahr als, so dass ich auch nicht sooo gut planen kann. Würde mich anschließen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt!
Nutzt Ihr Garmin Connect oder Strava? So kann man ja bei dem ein oder anderen schonmal die "Hometrails" checken.


----------



## CrossX (13. Dezember 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Rund um den Hexenteich kenne ich mich auch aus.
> Mein Kleiner ist erst 1/2 Jahr als, so dass ich auch nicht sooo gut planen kann. Würde mich anschließen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt!
> Nutzt Ihr Garmin Connect oder Strava? So kann man ja bei dem ein oder anderen schonmal die "Hometrails" checken.


Willkommen im Club,  meine Kleine wird nächsten Monat 2 Jahre und das zweite kommt im Juni.  
Heißer Tipp: Kinderanhänger.  Es gibt kein besseres Berg Training [emoji106] 
Wäre schön, wenn es bei dir morgen klappt.


----------



## Jadama (13. Dezember 2016)

@Fabian160Carbon : Ich fand die Tour auch echt klasse. Super Trails. Hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht. Bin gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## CrossX (13. Dezember 2016)

Jadama schrieb:


> @Fabian160Carbon : Ich fand die Tour auch echt klasse. Super Trails. Hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht. Bin gerne wieder dabei!


Kannst du grob beschreiben wo ihr her seid? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (13. Dezember 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Heißer Tipp: Kinderanhänger..



Ich besitze den Croozer Kid Plus 2 2016er Modell. Habe damit schon einige Kilometer abgerissen, ist echt cool!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (13. Dezember 2016)

Volkringhausen-an der Hönne entlang-duck dich-Friedrichshöhle-am Brockhauser Berg ewig hoch- Handweiserrunde- Big-O- Deilinghofen-wieder hoch, diesmal nicht so ewig-Steinhaufen wieder runter- durch den Märchenwald zurück


----------



## Kraxler23 (14. Dezember 2016)

Treffpunkt bei der Herbert-Löhnstraße bei der Schützenhalle?


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2016)

Ja genau.  Wir scheinen aber wohl zu zweit zu sein.  Meine Kollegen können alle nicht.  Bis morgen


----------



## Kraxler23 (15. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, bis später!


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (15. Dezember 2016)

Also bei diesem Wetter wünsch ich euch mal richtig viel Spaß heute Abend und da am Samstag die Sonne scheint, möchte ich die selbe Runde wie letztes Wochenende euch nochmal anbieten. Wer Lust hat, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler23 (15. Dezember 2016)

Hat Spaß gemacht!! auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten Mal! Am Wochenende muss ich leider absagen, bin quasi außer Landes.


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2016)

Ja,  war eine super Tour.  Mit viel Matsch,  viel Vollmond und einigen guten Trails.  Freu mich aufs nächste Mal. 
Am Wochenende wird es bei mir zu 99% auch nicht klappen.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Sauerländern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ich verweile momentan bei bestem Wetter in Bayern und grüße euch von dort ganz herzlich.
Darüberhinaus hoffe ich, dass wir uns nächstes Jahr schon bald mal treffen, um in Arnsberg, Meschede, Balve oder sonst wo im Sauerland gemeinsam die Trails zu befahren.
Herzlichste Grüße 

Fabian


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (9. März 2017)

Morgen 13:00 Uhr ab Menden. Samstag 10:00 Uhr im Balver Wald ab Volkringhausen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (26. April 2017)

Samstag 10.00 ab Volkringhausen. Trailtour im Balver Wald. 30 km oder mehr. 800 hm oder mehr. Gemütlich bergauf und lustig bergab. We hat auch Zeit und Lust?
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. April 2017)

Bin in Sundern SKS Bikemarathon


----------



## Kraxler23 (27. April 2017)

Wenn ich so früh wegkomme bin ich dabei


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (28. April 2017)

Schlafen ist absolut überbewertet


----------



## Kraxler23 (28. April 2017)

Jau, Problem ist das ausgiebige Frühstück mit der besseren Hälfte ;D sollte aber Mal zu machen sein, bin also denke ich dabei. Genauer Treffpunkt wird noch veröffentlicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (28. April 2017)

Volkringhausen Wanderparkplatz beim Bahnhof. Noch jemand dabei @Jadama oder @Wolsif ?


----------



## Kraxler23 (28. April 2017)

Also bin save dabei. Bis moin!


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (28. April 2017)

Top


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (29. April 2017)

Achtung. Musste das Treffen auf den Nachmittag verschieben.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (1. Juli 2017)

Wir machen nächste Woche eine kleine Transdesauerlandfeierabendtour. Wer möchte kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
Dienstag: Arnsberg 17:30 ca 800hm auf 28 km = supertraillastige Tour und 4 knackige Anstiege (Teufelsiepen, Löckepfad, Jägerpfad, Seltersberg) Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Schmiemketal.
Mittwoch: Trailtour mit dem Skiclub Remblinghausen (Danke für die Einladung @Sauerland-Guide), 18:00 Uhr.
Donnerstag: Explorertour in Olsberg, vlt findet sich ja noch jemand der uns bei dieser Etappe die Gegend zeigt. Ansonsten hab ich nen GPS-Track erstellt. Treffpunkt Ca. 17:30 Olsberg aufm Lidlparkplatz, Schleife Borberg-Finsterberg-Eisenberg, dann Habberg-Ginsterkopf (evtl Tragepassage), Bruchhauser Steine und zum Abschluss noch Olsbergtrail. Ca. 28 km und 700-800 hm. 
Wer sich Dienstag und Donnerstag anschließen möchte oder bessere Ideen hat für die Donnerstagstour bitte Nachricht an mich.


----------



## Robmosh (1. Juli 2017)

Die Idee find ich Klasse. Grade die Gegend zwischen Olsber, Brilon und Willingen muss doch eigentlich viel bieten. 
Leider fahre ich am Donnerstag svhon gen Innsbruck und Wildschlnau unterwegs und vorher im Arbeitsstress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Juli 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Wir machen nächste Woche eine kleine Transdesauerlandfeierabendtour. Wer möchte kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
> Dienstag: Arnsberg 17:30 ca 800hm auf 28 km = supertraillastige Tour und 4 knackige Anstiege (Teufelsiepen, Löckepfad, Jägerpfad, Seltersberg) Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Schmiemketal.
> Mittwoch: Trailtour mit dem Skiclub Remblinghausen (Danke für die Einladung @Sauerland-Guide), 18:00 Uhr.
> Donnerstag: Explorertour in Olsberg, vlt findet sich ja noch jemand der uns bei dieser Etappe die Gegend zeigt. Ansonsten hab ich nen GPS-Track erstellt. Treffpunkt Ca. 17:30 Olsberg aufm Lidlparkplatz, Schleife Borberg-Finsterberg-Eisenberg, dann Habberg-Ginsterkopf (evtl Tragepassage), Bruchhauser Steine und zum Abschluss noch Olsbergtrail. Ca. 28 km und 700-800 hm.
> Wer sich Dienstag und Donnerstag anschließen möchte oder bessere Ideen hat für die Donnerstagstour bitte Nachricht an mich.


Zumindest Dienstag versuche ich einzurichten und dabei zu sein.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (1. Juli 2017)

Mittwoch wird es bei uns auf den Bastenberg gehen, runter den Grube Alexandertrail (S2) 350 Tiefenmeter Trail, wieder hoch auf den Vogelsang, nochmal 370 Tiefenmeter Trail (Felsenblicktrail, S1, eine Stelle S2)


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (1. Juli 2017)

Treffen 18:00 Uhr, VB Meschede-Remblinghausen! Dort sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden!


----------



## CrossX (1. Juli 2017)

Hast du eine Adresse von dem Wanderparkplatz für die Dienstagstour? Muss mal eben gucken, wie weit das ist


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (2. Juli 2017)

@Sauerland-Guide hört sich gut an.

@CrossX da fährst du die Straße "Im Seufzertaltal" und bleibst direkt nach der Abbiege in die "Schmiemketal" stehen.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (2. Juli 2017)




----------



## sammy12300 (2. Juli 2017)

Hey,
VB Meschede-Remblinghausen: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Vo...0:0x31681f9cb22122c6!8m2!3d51.30329!4d8.30352

Ist das richtig? Würde auch mal vorbeischauen. In der Gegend kenne ich bis jetzt noch nichts! Habt ihr zufällig Videos von den Strecken in der Vergangenheit gemacht?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (2. Juli 2017)

Das ist die richtige Adresse. Abfahrt pünktlich, also ruhig vorher dasein...

Videos haben nur vom Bastenberg online






Und als Nightride


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juli 2017)

Na, das war ja heute eine lustige Geschichte


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (4. Juli 2017)

yepp. Morgen folgt die zweite Etappe der Trans Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (4. Juli 2017)

Sehr geil heute gewesen, morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## sammy12300 (4. Juli 2017)

Hey,
kann leider nicht dabei sein, mich hats krankheitsmäßig erwischt plus die neue Bremse...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (4. Juli 2017)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Sehr geil heute gewesen, morgen gehts weiter!



Dem schließe ich mich an!!
Top!!!


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (6. Juli 2017)

Sehr schöne Tour heute. Danke für das Guiding @Sauerland-Guide


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (6. Juli 2017)

Leider fällt die Tour heute in Olsberg aus


----------



## ollibike (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wann findet bei euch die nächste Tour statt würde mich gern anschließen.
Viele Grüße
der Olli


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. August 2017)

ollibike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wann findet bei euch die nächste Tour statt würde mich gern anschließen.
> Viele Grüße
> der Olli


dito, Urlaub ist rum und bei einem mal soll es doch nicht bleiben


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (29. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Hoffe es geht allen gut und alle haben einige Bikekilometer in den Waden? ;-)

Vorschlag, 
bekommen wir wohl für nächste Woche Samstag Nachmittag 07.10 einige Bikerinnen und Biker zusammen?

Würde euch gerne über 2 geile Trails verpackt in einer tollen Tour guiden. Starten ab Meschede-Vellinghausen (Xavers Ranch) und dort im Anschluss gemeinsam einkehren und nen Trailplausch halten!
Infos zur Tour würde ich dann noch geben!
Besteht Interesse???

Viele Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. September 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Hoffe es geht allen gut und alle haben einige Bikekilometer in den Waden? ;-)
> 
> Vorschlag,
> ...


Interesse, wenn es nicht vor 12:00 losgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (30. September 2017)

Leider nicht im Lande


----------



## Wolsif (30. September 2017)

Kann da leider auch nicht


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. September 2017)

Samstag war ja nur nen Vorschlag, oder Sonntag Nachmittag.... wäre bestimmt klasse wenn wir mehr als 5 zusammen bekommen würden! [emoji6]


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (30. September 2017)

Jo. Bin das ganze Wochenende in Bayern. Evtl das Wochenende darauf


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Oktober 2017)

Sonntag wäre cool. Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Oktober 2017)

Seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (12. Oktober 2017)

Am Wochenende ist noch mal Bombenwetter. Und wer fährt im Sauerland und/oder Arnsberger Wald???


----------



## Robmosh (12. Oktober 2017)

Wohl Sa oder/und noch mal WiBe. Würde mich eventuell aber bei einer Enduro Tour mit 2 Kollegen anschließen.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (24. Dezember 2017)

Auf diesem Weg wünsch ich allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest. Ich hoffe, dass wir es nächstes Jahr schaffen, wieder ein paar gemeinsame Runden zu drehen in einer Gegend, die außerhalb der Bikeparks sauviel zu bieten hat. Danke an alle, die meiner Einladung zum Biken im Balver Wald gefolgt sind und vielen Dank an Martin, der uns Meschede von seiner schönsten Seite gezeigt hat. Gerade dieses Forum verschaffte mir im letzten Jahr die Möglichkeit Menschen kennenzulernen, die ich jetzt gute Freunde nennen darf. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar dazu.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich wäre auch gern mal bei einer Tour dabei


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Das Ruhrgebiet ist eine der größten Ballungsgebiete in Deutschland und das nächste und auch größte NAherholungsgebiet ist das Sauerland. Und trotzdem geht hier nichts ab. Das die paar Säuerlander selber nichts auf die Kette krigen . Okay! Aber das die Wochenendurlauber sich nicht ein wenig organisieren. Es sind fast nahezu nur langweilige Waldautobahnen bekannt. Das kann es doch nicht sein, bei einem so großen Gebiet.
Die Bikeparks oder Trailgrounds sind doch auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Hey! Erstmal ein frohes Fest!
Habe hier schon oft versucht eine geführte Tour anzubieten, bekomme leider nur sehr wenige Rückmeldung...
Aber 2018, neues Jahr, neue Versuche!
Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## Wolsif (25. Dezember 2017)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Es sind fast nahezu nur langweilige Waldautobahnen bekannt


Das trifft dann wohl leider nur auf dich zu. Hier gibts durchaus sehr coole Trails 
Frohe Weihnachten an alle btw


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Das trifft dann wohl leider nur auf dich zu. Hier gibts durchaus sehr coole Trails
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle btw



Stimmt!
Alle die mit mir den Grube Alexander Trail bzw. Bastenberg Trail gefahren sind könnten dies bestimmt bestätigen... ;-)))


----------



## Robmosh (25. Dezember 2017)

Auch ich wünsche ich alles gute und frohe Weihnachten.

Ich zähle auch zu den Leuten, die außer den sehr langweiligen Trailparks und den Bikeparks nur Forstautobahnen kennen.
Liegt daran, dass ich nur an den Wochenenden zum Familienbesuch da bin und woanders beheimatet bin.
Ich würde mich sehr gerne mal einer traillastigen Enduro Runde anschließen und das Sauerland von seiner schönen Seite kennenlernen. 
So war ich bisher immer seh enttäuscht, dass es bei uns im Bergischen so viel mehr und spannenderes gibt.
Gerne auch bei schmodderigen Wetter dieses Jahr noch, etwa nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Gerne auch bei schmodderigen Wetter dieses Jahr noch, etwa nächstes Wochenende.



Gerne!
Bin zb auch morgen früh unterwegs! Ist ja recht „warm“ momentan... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

@Robmosh wo bist du denn dann immer?


----------



## Robmosh (25. Dezember 2017)

Komme am erst Fr wieder und wäre dann am Samstag für eine Runde zu haben.
Ich bin dann immer in Altenbüren/Brilon, kann aber mit dem Auto auch woanders hinkommen.
Wo startet ihr denn immer?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Also: Wolsif und ich würden uns am Samstag für ein Doppelguiding in Hemer/Iserlohn anbieten. Sozusagen als Saisonabschluss. Dort gibt es tatsächlich Trails enmasse. Die Runde ist je nach Wunsch zwischen 20 und 40 km lang (3-7 Trails, 600hm - 1200 hm). Wir haben hier einige Highlighttrails, die nur fürs Radeln entstanden sind und sich zwischen S1 und S2 einpendeln mit Hindernissen, die alle umfahren werden können. Wir sind aber auch bereit auszuweichen, falls euch das zu weit ist.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Für Gegenvorschläge haben wir ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## Robmosh (25. Dezember 2017)

Das ist zwar mit 1h fährt nicht grade um die Ecke, allerdings absolut machbar. Würdenich gerne annehmen. 
Trails bis S3 kein Problem.
30-35jm bei 1200hm sind drin 
Alternative Vorschläge kann ich nicht machen


----------



## TREK_er (25. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mich auch gerne einer Jahresabschlusstour anschließen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Gerne


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Unsere Gruppe (ca.15 Leute aus Hamm) nutzen Komoot und haben eine kleine Facebook Gruppe.
Dadurch kommt immer mal etwas Neues zusammen.
Von der Gegebenheiten ist natürlich ein Jägerpfad immer noch ein Klassiker. 
Drei, viemal runter "brezeln" und der Tag ist guter Tag


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Für Gegenvorschläge haben wir ein offenes Ohr.



Hey Fabian, danke erstmal für das Angebot!
Wäre auch mit dabei! 
Gegenangebot wenn gewünscht wie letztes erwähnt den Ruhrhöhenweg Trail, Tour startet ab Hennesee (Xavers Ranch), ca. 30 km bei 700 hm, Highlight u.a. ein langer Trail Up- und Downhill von 4,5 km am Stück, bis S3...

Aber egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robmosh (25. Dezember 2017)

Schickt ihr dann einen Treffpunkt und evtl eine Telefonnummer per PM?
Würde vorschlagen, dass man so gegen 11 Uhr losfährt.


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Habe aktuell nur ein E-Fatbike und bin daher bezüglich Downhill eingeschräkt. :-(


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

@LANDOs Bin das jetzt im Winter auch immer mit Fatbike gefahren  Wir lassen niemanden zurück und bergauf hängst du uns alle ab. Ward ihr dann auch mal im Balver Wald unterwegs?
Martin: wolltest du das Stephanopeler Tal nicht mal von einer anderen Seite kennenlernen?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Lerne sehr gerne immer was Neues kennen!!! ;-)
Sag ne Uhrzeit, Ort, etc. Oder stell hier ne 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/

Die Tour rein, dann können sich alle anmelden...
Könnten auch 2 Touren machen, Fabian du am Fr. und ich am Samstag... ;-)


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Freitag bin raus :-(


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Freitag bin raus :-(



Hatte mich verlesen, dachte bei dir stand Fr., sorry
Fr. Passt mir auch nicht sooo gut, aber Samstag! [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robmosh (25. Dezember 2017)

Freitag geht bei mir auch nicht.
Ich kann nur am Samstag.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar. Dann mach ich jetzt mal einen Schritt nach vorne: Samstag 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Sauerlandpark. Wolsif gibt die genaue Adresse durch.


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> @LANDOs Bin das jetzt im Winter auch immer mit Fatbike gefahren  Wir lassen niemanden zurück und bergauf hängst du uns alle ab. Ward ihr dann auch mal im Balver Wald unterwegs?
> Martin: wolltest du das Stephanopeler Tal nicht mal von einer anderen Seite kennenlernen?


 Ja supiii, das hört sich gut an. Freue mich auf Samstag.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann mach ich jetzt mal einen Schritt nach vorne: Samstag 11:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Sauerlandpark. Wolsif gibt die genaue Adresse durch.



Super, stellt ihr es trotzdem in LastMinuteBiking ein, dann entstehen keine Fragen...
Danke! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Wird gemacht


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Ja, mach das . Habe in unserer FacebookTruppe das auch gepostet. MAl schauen was dort passiert.


----------



## Wolsif (25. Dezember 2017)

Also wir treffen uns in
58675 Hemer, Deilinghofer Str.
Am oberen Eingang des Sauerlandparks.
Direkt daneben ist das Felsenmeerstadion.
Außerdem auffällig: eine große, gelbe Ente 

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Deilinghofer Str., 58675 Hemer

https://goo.gl/maps/fkD5QNL6mWG2

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Und macht  das einer mit 
*Last Minute Biking*


----------



## CrossX (25. Dezember 2017)

Im Sauerland,  speziell Balver Raum gibt es einige sehr coole Trails. Ich denke,  Fabian kennt die gleichen Strecken wie ich.  Damit kann man eine erstklassige Endurorunde zusammen bauen. 
Für Samstag muss ich mal gucken.  Doktor gerade noch am den Resten einer Lungenentzündung rum,  obwohl es mich schon wieder sehr in den Beinen juckt. Vielleicht schließe ich mich spontan an und steige nach Bedarf aus.  Von wo wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Les mal Post #149 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (25. Dezember 2017)

Samstag 11 Uhr:

Also wir treffen uns in
58675 Hemer, Deilinghofer Str.
Am oberen Eingang des Sauerlandparks.
Direkt daneben ist das Felsenmeerstadion.
Außerdem auffällig: eine große, gelbe Ente 

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Deilinghofer Str., 58675 Hemer

https://goo.gl/maps/fkD5QNL6mWG2


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (25. Dezember 2017)

Bei einer Samstagsrunde wäre ich dabei. Gern Hemer / Iserlohn, liest sich gut und kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## CrossX (25. Dezember 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Les mal Post #149 ;-)


Ich hab über eine halbe Stunde für den Post gebraucht, weil hier noch Weihnachtstrubel ist[emoji23]
Am Anfang war der Termin noch offen.  Aber ich hab gerade beim Reifen wechseln schon Schnappatmung bekommen.  Ich glaube,  ich muss noch mindestens 3-4 Wochen aussetzen.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

Muss man beim Lastminutebiking den Beitrag öffentlich sichtbar machen oder reicht es, wenn ich den Link hier rein kopier?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## TREK_er (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16713




funktioniert leider nicht der Link...


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (25. Dezember 2017)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16713


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (25. Dezember 2017)

Top! Link funktioniert nun & eingetragen!


----------



## Robmosh (26. Dezember 2017)

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16714

Edit: war wohl zu spät mit meiner Veranstaltung also lösche ich die mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (26. Dezember 2017)

Robmosh schrieb:


> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16714


Oben wurde die richtige Veranstaltung schon gepostet. Kannst deine denk ich löschen 

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. Dezember 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Alle die mit mir den Grube Alexander Trail bzw. Bastenberg Trail gefahren sind könnten dies bestimmt bestätigen... ;-)))


War damals eine sehr schöne Tour. Gerne wieder


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (28. Dezember 2017)

Wetter war heute noch mal top!
Hoffentlich ist es Samstag auch so...!


----------



## CrossX (29. Dezember 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Wetter war heute noch mal top!
> Hoffentlich ist es Samstag auch so...!


Also hier in Balve, ca 250 Hm unterm Balver Wald ist es schon wieder herrlich weiß.  Oben auf dem Kopf wird es noch mehr sein.  Zieht Winterreifen auf.  Viel Spaß.  Ich habe leider immer noch kein ok vom Arzt. [emoji22]


----------



## LANDOs (30. Dezember 2017)

Ohje, gestern auf dem Rothaarsteig war es schon nicht einfach, aber Heute war das Wetter ja eine Vollkatastrophe.


----------



## CrossX (30. Dezember 2017)

Seit ihr trotzdem gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja waren heute unterwegs und ja das Wetter war katastrophe, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich leider frühzeitig aufhören musste, Grüße gehen an meinen Infekt...
Coole Truppe gewesen, hoffe es hat allen gefallen!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. Dezember 2017)

Mega Tour, klasse Truppe, super Trails...
Gerne wieder...Grüße vom Hennesee


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Dezember 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Mega Tour, klasse Truppe, super Trails...
> Gerne wieder...Grüße vom Hennesee


bei nicht absehbar miserablem Wetter bin ich beim nächsten mal dabei. Also dranbleiben


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (30. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich dürfte man im öffentlichen Raum nicht kundtun, was für ein Revier hier haben;-)


----------



## CrossX (30. Dezember 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfte man im öffentlichen Raum nicht kundtun, was für ein Revier hier haben;-)


Die guten Wege findet man zum Glück eh nur mit Ortskundigen.  Von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Januar 2018)

Moin moin in die Runde, vor ab an allen einen schönen Wochenstart!

Nach der tollen Tour am Ende des letzten Jahres im Raum Hemer wäre es doch mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour mitten im Sauerland. Daher schlage ich spontan den 21. oder 22. Januar vor.

Bevor ich die Tour in der Mitfahrzentrale eintrage frage ich vor ab wie es bei allen aussieht?


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2018)

Was genau ist denn Mitte des Sauerlands für dich?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn Mitte des Sauerlands für dich?



Hennesee/ Meschede ;-)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Januar 2018)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Moin moin in die Runde, vor ab an allen einen schönen Wochenstart!
> 
> Nach der tollen Tour am Ende des letzten Jahres im Raum Hemer wäre es doch mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour mitten im Sauerland. Daher schlage ich spontan den 21. oder 22. Januar vor.
> 
> Bevor ich die Tour in der Mitfahrzentrale eintrage frage ich vor ab wie es bei allen aussieht?


Bei brauchbarem Wetter dabei, Fangopackung an Mensch und Maschine und Rutschpartie unerwünscht


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2018)

Ich werde mich heute nach 8 Wochen mal wieder aufs Rad trauen.  (Lungenentzündung ist ein Ar.....loch)[emoji35]

Wenn Kondition und Wetter bis dahin halbwegs erträglich sind,  hätte ich auf jeden Fall Interesse.  Die Ecke kenne ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (8. Januar 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Robmosh (8. Januar 2018)

Am 22 bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. Am 21 kann ich wohl leider nicht.


----------



## GregorOtto1996 (8. Januar 2018)

Tolle Trails gibt es auch rund um Iserlohn, Hemer, Balve usw. nur leider fehlt hier zur Zeit ein wenig die Initiative habe ich das Gefühl um weiter zu machen.


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2018)

GregorOtto1996 schrieb:


> Tolle Trails gibt es auch rund um Iserlohn, Hemer, Balve usw. nur leider fehlt hier zur Zeit ein wenig die Initiative habe ich das Gefühl um weiter zu machen.


Es ist halt immer schwierig mehrere Leute unter einem Hut zu bekommen.  Normalerweise fahre ich c.a. 2x die Woche im Bereich Balve, Hemer,  Stephanopel. Nur ich poste das nicht jedes mal.  Weil es oft spontan los geht.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Januar 2018)

GregorOtto1996 schrieb:


> Tolle Trails gibt es auch rund um Iserlohn, Hemer, Balve usw. nur leider fehlt hier zur Zeit ein wenig die Initiative habe ich das Gefühl um weiter zu machen.




Da waren wir ja noch am 30.12, aber wenn du gerne ne Tour guiden willst, stell ne Tour mit Datum zb. in der Mitfahrzentrale ein! Warum nicht...


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (10. Januar 2018)

Ja. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Bei mir steht der 21. als Favorit.


----------



## Wolsif (10. Januar 2018)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Ja. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Bei mir steht der 21. als Favorit.


Same here.
Um wie viel Uhr wäre denn Abfahrt am 22.?


----------



## Robmosh (10. Januar 2018)

Sicher das 21. & 22. gemeint sind? 
Das ist nämlich Sonntag und Montag. 
Hab grade noch mal geprüft und deswegen änder ich mal auf 21. für  mich


----------



## Wolsif (10. Januar 2018)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Sicher das 21. & 22. gemeint sind?
> Das ist nämlich Sonntag und Montag


kommt mir auch komisch vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (10. Januar 2018)

Ahhh, Fehler meiner Seite! Sa. 20 / So. 21.Januar. ;-)

Wenn ich richtig „gezählt“ habe könnten die meisten am SONNTAG den 21. Januar!

Dann halten wir diesen nun mal fest, schreibe später die Tour in die Mitfahrtzentrale und poste den Link!


----------



## LANDOs (12. Januar 2018)

super


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (13. Januar 2018)

Das wird wohl zum Snowride


----------



## LANDOs (13. Januar 2018)

Ja, Fatbike wird genommen


----------



## Robmosh (13. Januar 2018)

Passt schon! Gefahren wird trotzdem! Wer erstellt jetzt eigentlich die Veranstaltung?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Januar 2018)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Passt schon! Gefahren wird trotzdem! Wer erstellt jetzt eigentlich die Veranstaltung?



https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16736

Es darf sich angemeldet werden...! 

Zur Info: 
Parkplatz am Gasthof "Xavers Ranch", gerne kann nach der Tour auf einen Trailplausch dort eingekehrt werden! 

Achja, empfohlen wird natürlich ein Fully, bei den aktuellen Witterungen auch mit groben Profil, klar Hartrail geht auch, macht aber nicht so viel Spaß im Downhill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Januar 2018)

Hey Biker, traurige Nachricht. 
Der Sturm hat heute 2 der Wälder zerlegt wo die Trails durchgehen!
Müssen daher die Tour bei mir aus Sicherheitsgründen für Sonntag absagen!


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2018)

Wie schlimm ist es?  Ich hab es heute noch nicht in den Wald geschafft, ahne aber böses.  
Der Balver Wald war ja nach Kyrill komplett auf links gekrempelt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Januar 2018)

Es ist stellenweise schlimm, aber gefährlich finde ich auch das was noch oben in den Bäumen hängt...
Da muss man nicht unbedingt 30 km durch den Wald fahren!
Erstmal abwarten bis die Sicherungsarbeiten erledigt sind...


----------



## sammy12300 (18. Januar 2018)

Würde ich aktuell auch nicht empfehlen. Bin heute von der Arbeit nach Hause (Wickede/Arnsberg) die doppelte Zeit gefahren wie sonst auf Radwegen...mit viel Klettern und Tragen...Wie es im Wald aussieht, mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...
Für die nächste Woche ist pendeln und MTB erstmal eingestellt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Januar 2018)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Es ist stellenweise schlimm, aber gefährlich finde ich auch das was noch oben in den Bäumen hängt...
> Da muss man nicht unbedingt 30 km durch den Wald fahren!
> Erstmal abwarten bis die Sicherungsarbeiten erledigt sind...


wie sehen die Trails wohl demnächst aus, wenn die schonenden Fortwirtschaftsfahrzeuge die Spuren der zerstörerischen Biker und des Sturms beseitigen?


----------



## Robmosh (18. Januar 2018)

Ja hier in Wuppertal ist auch super viel runtergekommen. Fahrbar ist aber soweit das meiste.

Schade, aber man kann es ja verschieben. Dann bin ich hier in der Gegend unterwegs


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (18. Januar 2018)

Vernünftig.


----------



## CicliB (20. Januar 2018)

Alle Wälder im HSK sind bis zum Ende des Monats vorerst gesperrt.


----------



## Pampel-Rider (22. Januar 2018)

Wäre demnächst auch mal bei ner Tour dabei. Bekommt man eigentlich iwie eine Info, wenn über Last-Minute eine Veranstaltung in der Nähe erstellt wird, oder muss man da immer reinschauen? Nutze das bisher noch nicht. Da ich jedoch die Gegend um Eslohe etc. schon zu gut kenne, bin ich immer interessiert an neuen Strecken.


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo.  Hat jemand eine schöne Trailtour im Bereich Arnsberger Wald Richtung Sundern? Jägerpfad kenne ich schon, der kann auch gerne dabei sein.  Sollte so zwischen 30 und 40km lang sein und auch derzeit fahrbar.  Nicht  zu technisch,  weil meine Frau mit ihrem Ht mit möchte.  Am besten mit GPS Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (28. Januar 2018)

Waldroute neben dem Jägerpfad und Löckepfad kennst du schon?

Waldroute ist aktuell befahrbar. Auf dem Jägerpfad liegen noch Bäume, sodass man zweimal kurz klettern muss. Ist aber nix wildes.


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2018)

Neben dem Jägerpfad kenne ich noch nichts.  Bin nur einmal ne Tour ab Burger King hoch zum Jägerpfad und danach an den Schulen Altes Feld wieder zurück.  Hast du nen konkreten Track?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (31. Januar 2018)

Sauerländer Wälder weiterhin bis Ende Feb. gesperrt!

https://www.facebook.com/radiosauerland/posts/10155896891605575


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2018)

Kommt nach Balve.  Hier ist alles frei.  Ausser in den ganz entlegenen Ecken. Aber es besteht meines Wissens keine Sperrung mehr


----------



## DaCrazyP (4. Februar 2018)

Klickt hier https://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/ueber-uns/einrichtungen/regionalforstaemter/#rfa-s auf eure Stadt und dann aktuelle Meldungen. Da sollten alle Infos stehen!


----------



## CrossX (4. Februar 2018)

Ich war gestern im Gebiet Sundern/Allendorf/Wilde Wiese unterwegs.  Einige Wege waren mit Flatterband gesperrt, der Rest war gut befahrbar.
Mehrere Waldarbeiter sind uns entgegen gekommen,  haben aber alle nur freundlich gegrüßt.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen. War jemand von euch in letzter Zeit rund um Arnsberg unterwegs? Wie sieht es den aktuell zum Beispiel im Bereich Jägerpfad aus? Gruß Andreas


----------



## ALF8 (19. März 2018)

Servus Leute,
Suche jemandem der als Guide dienen könnte,Raum Balve etc. !
Soll ja tolle Trails dort geben und die würde ich gerne mal bespaßen


----------



## sammy12300 (19. März 2018)

Dasselbe gilt für mich, würde mich auch gerne anschließen

Jägersteig wie gehabt. Alles noch genauso wie nach dem Sturm...an vier Stellen noch kurz tragen und klettern, aber es fahren sich jetzt schon die ersten Umfahrungen rein und die ersten Sprünge über querliegende Bäume. Es wird also. Fragt sich nur wann endlich im unteren Teil die ganzen Teile mal weggemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (20. März 2018)

ALF8 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Suche jemandem der als Guide dienen könnte,Raum Balve etc. !
> Soll ja tolle Trails dort geben und die würde ich gerne mal bespaßen


Können wir bald mal machen 

Gesendet von meinem X9076 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTTF3 (31. März 2018)

Kann im Moment Aussagen von der Gießmecke Freienohl in Richtung Fahne machen, dort ist die kurze Passage Singeltrail am Ende blockiert.
Und von Kreuzeiche bei Neuhaus bis zum Handweiser Oventrop ebenfalls.
Auch der Plackweg vom Abzweig A3 Dinschede Richtung Untrop ist nicht fahrbahr. .. Rückespuren und Bäume....

MfG Thorsten


----------



## Robmosh (28. April 2018)

Wie sieht es denn hier mal wieder mit einer Tour aus? Die Tour in Iserlohn im Winter hat mir gut gefallen und ich hätte Lust noch mal so eine Runde dort zu fahren. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Wolsif (28. April 2018)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn hier mal wieder mit einer Tour aus? Die Tour in Iserlohn im Winter hat mir gut gefallen und ich hätte Lust noch mal so eine Runde dort zu fahren. Jemand Interesse?


Auf jeden Fall. Wird aber die nächsten Wochen zumindest bei mir etwas schwierig.


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2018)

An sich gerne, aber der Termin muss stimmen. Ich würde mich anschließen, wenn es gerade passt. Was hast du denn geplant?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (28. April 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hatte jetzt aber verletzungsbedingt ne Pause und muss erst wieder aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (28. April 2018)

http://www.theoszweiradtreff.de/theo_s_mtb_treff.17.html

Theo hatte hier schon mal irgendwo was geschrieben??? Am besten in der vorher Woche ab 14:00 nochmal anrufen?

Ich persönlich bin noch nicht mitgefahren, da ich beruflich bedingt schlecht Zeit habe am Wochenende.

Aber den Spirit unterstütze ich natürlich!

Ich fahre oft innerhalb der Woche ab 9:00 Morgens rund um Arnsberg oder auch zum Bikepark Brilon oder Winterberg.
Ein Freund vom Sportstudio hat eine kleine Trailstrecke ebenfalls selber gebaut... 

Mir schwebt vor, ein zwei Tage vorher eine kurze Info und werd da ist gut wer nicht auch gut.


----------



## GTTF3 (28. April 2018)

Nach meiner Anfrage an den Sauerlandtourismus denen ja auch an freien Wegen gelegen ist! bekam ich folgende Auskunft.

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz kann ich Ihnen versichern, dass öffentliche und private Waldbesitzer mit aller Kraft daran arbeiten, möglichst schnell betroffene Wege wieder zu räumen.

Verschiedene andere Regionen NRWs und andere Bundesländer hatten sehr viel höhere Schadensmengen als wir im Sauerland. Diese werden jetzt aufgearbeitet und drängen auf den Markt, was zu entsprechenden Preisverlusten führt. Zudem fehlen Kapazitäten bei den Forst- und Fuhrunternehmen. Der Landesbetrieb rät den Waldbesitzenden, das Holz nur dosiert aufzuarbeiten und nach und nach zu vermarkten, um den Preisverfall zu stoppen. Dies betrifft vor allem die Bereiche, wo die Stämme als Ganzes umgeworfen wurden und noch an der Wurzel hängen. Diese Stämme werden noch mit Wasser versorgt, werden nicht trocken und damit auch nicht von Schädlingen (holzzersetzenden Käfern) befallen. Der Preisunterschied zwischen gesundem und geschädigtem Holz kann bei bis zu 50 € pro m³ liegen, die wirtschaftlichen  Auswirkungen sind also enorm. Dabei sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass „unsere“ Wälder in großen Teilen Wirtschaftsflächen sind und erst nachgelagert unserer Erholung und Freizeitnutzung dienen.

Gerade die Wälder im Raum Sundern und Arnsberg waren vom Orkan Friederike jedoch besonders stark geschädigt. Auch dort arbeiten Betroffene und Verantwortliche mit Hochdruck an der Aufarbeitung, aber die oben beschriebenen Umstände (Holzmarkt, Logistik-Engpässe, Forstschutz) machen eine viel schnellere Aufarbeitung z.T. unwirtschaftlich. Der Landesbetrieb bittet daher – auch im Namen der Waldbesitzer – um Verständnis.



Viele Grüße nach Arnsberg


----------



## Robmosh (28. April 2018)

@CrossX Termin bei mir möglichst am Wochenende. Die nächsten drei Tage bin ich komplett frei und wollte mindestens 2 mal fahren.

@Fabian160Carbon geht mir ähnlich. Wenn du magst und Zeit können Wir die Tage ne lockere Runde fahren. 

Sonst wollte ich bis Dienstag wenn sich nichts findet vor allem in WiBe im Bikepark fahren.


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2018)

Ich bin heute in Sundern beim Marathon mit gefahren und werde die nächsten Tage erst mal die Beine hoch legen. Vielleicht mal am den folgenden langen Wochenenden.
Lass uns das spontan klären. Ich muss immer ein wenig gucken, wie ich das mit der Familie unter einem Hut bekomme


----------



## CicliB (29. April 2018)

Ich kann vom Neheimer „Bikepark“ berichten: Der ist komplett zerstört...
Alles liegt Kreuz & quer, kein Einstieg, egal ob von oben oder unten möglich.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (29. April 2018)

Nächste Woche Samstag können wir gerne ins Aufe fassen


----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre heute Abend ab kurz nach 19 Uhr eine kleine Endurorunde im Balver Wald ab Balve.
Tourlänge ca 2-2,5h.
Wer mit möchte kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Mai 2018)

Schlechtes Timing, schade.
Danke fürs Anbieten.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (2. Mai 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Schlechtes Timing, schade.
> Danke fürs Anbieten.



Sehe ich auch so, danke fürs anbieten.

Sollten wir nicht wirklich mal einen festen Termin vorschlagen, so mit einer Vorlaufzeit von ein bis zwei Wochen?


----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist es immer schlecht mit festen Terminen. Meist fahre ich spontan wenn Wetter und Zeit passen.

Und dann auch eher spät, aber wenn ihr einen festen Termin findet, gucke ich mal ob es ab und zu passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2018)

Für alle die nicht mit wollten oder konnten, hier ein paar Impressionen der Tour. Insgesamt 28km, 730Hm in 2h Fahrzeit.
Mit sechs genialen Trails von flowig bis steil verblockt.

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal als Truppe


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (8. Mai 2018)

Fährt jemand über Himmelfahrt und / oder folgendem WE Trailtouren? Würde mich sehr gern anschließen, bin zeitlich und örtlich ziemlich flexibel, ob Balve, Arnsberg, Meschede, Olsberg, Schmallenberg oder Willingen und Winterberg. Grüße


----------



## GTTF3 (8. Mai 2018)

Fahre Morgen  ca. 10:30Uhr ab Rumbeck (Arnsberg)
Kirche 
Ca. 3 Stunden
30km, 550HM 90% Trail und Waldweg.

Rumbeck, Hellefelder Höhe, Jägerpfad, Emsenhütte (Schleife), Jägerpfad, Emsenhütte Wenigloh (Uptrail), Hellefelder Höhe, Rumbeck


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. Mai 2018)

Bin nicht im Lande


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (8. Mai 2018)

Morgen leider noch nicht im SL...



GTTF3 schrieb:


> Fahre Morgen  ca. 10:30Uhr ab Rumbeck (Arnsberg)
> Kirche
> Ca. 3 Stunden
> 30km, 550HM 90% Trail und Waldweg.
> ...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich bin in der Pfingstferien Woche in der Gegend von Brilon mit der Familie unterwegs und würde gerne die eine oder andere anspruchsvollere Tour in der Umgebung drehen, was sollte man außer den Bikeparks gesehen haben? Wibe und Willingen kenne ich bereits... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## GTTF3 (9. Mai 2018)

Wird bei mir später...


----------



## ollibike (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist eine Tour für dieses We geplant?
VG Olli


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich würde am 31. eine Trailtour ab Balve fahren.
Tourdaten: ca 32km und 1200hm.
Gefahren wird alles am Trails, was ich so kenne in der Gegend.
Immer natürlich abhängig vom Wetter und den Teilnehmern.
Da kann man ja etwas variieren.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badassmthrfckr (17. Mai 2018)

guten morgen 
ich wäre am 31. dabei. 
hört sich sehr gut an weil die gegend um balve kenne ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht. 
ich bin kein leistungssportler sollte aber einigermaßen mithalten können denke ich. werde wahrscheinlich auch noch einen freund mitbringen.
ich bin übrigens alex und bin 29 jahre. 
fahre im moment ein trail hardtail.
damit sollte ich überall zurecht 
kommen oder?
grüße


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich würde zwar ein Fully empfehlen, aber wenn du mit dem Trail-HT umgehen kannst, passt das schon.
Ich stelle auch eher bergauf noch Bergab Streckenrekorde auf. Aber darum geht's bei der Tour ja auch nicht


----------



## Badassmthrfckr (17. Mai 2018)

mein all mountain hab ich vor kurzem verkauft und mir ein hardtail geholt 
weil mir das hier auf den meisten 
touren mehr spaß macht. 
so lange keine großen drops oder 
sprünge dabei sind ☺ 
wenn es mal in den bikepark geht 
leihe ich mir was. 
dann meld dich einfach wegen uhrzeit und 
startpunkt nochmal hier.
ich habe jetzt frei deswegen wünsche ich 
schonmal ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Mai 2018)

Klasse Idee mit der Tour!
Hast du es schon in der Mitfahrtzentrale eingestellt?
Momentan wäre ich mit am Start!

Viele Grüße


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte erst mal gucken, wie die Resonanz ist. 
Ich möchte auch recht früh los, da ich nachmittags noch was vor habe.

Treffpunkt wäre 9:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Balver Bahnhof.
Tourdauer schätze ich mal so auf 4h.


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Klasse Idee mit der Tour!
> Hast du es schon in der Mitfahrtzentrale eingestellt?
> Momentan wäre ich mit am Start!
> 
> Viele Grüße


Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Mitfahrzentrale oder allgemein hier im Forum. Ich habe keine Guidingausbildung oder sonst was. Wenn ich so eine Tour anbiete und so einem Typ aus der Vollkaskogeneration passiert was, bin ich dafür haftbar, weil ich öffentlich eine Tour angeboten habe?
Viele haben in ihrer Tourbeschreibung die Haftung explizit ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Mitfahrzentrale oder allgemein hier im Forum. Ich habe keine Guidingausbildung oder sonst was. Wenn ich so eine Tour anbiete und so einem Typ aus der Vollkaskogeneration passiert was, bin ich dafür haftbar, weil ich öffentlich eine Tour angeboten habe?
> Viele haben in ihrer Tourbeschreibung die Haftung explizit ausgeschlossen.


Na, dann belass den Hinweis halt hier und es kommt wer kommt, du fährst ja wahrscheinlich eh, oder? Heute kannst du ja jederzeit damit rechnen, dass im dümmsten Fall jemand dumm kommt. Was geht und was nicht sagt einem dann eh erst der Richter, da sind alle Ratschläge obsolet.
Ich würde mich auch gern anschließen, aber eine Stunde Fahrt werde ich nur machen, wenn das Wetter auch passt.


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na, dann belass den Hinweis halt hier und es kommt wer kommt, du fährst ja wahrscheinlich eh, oder? Heute kannst du ja jederzeit damit rechnen, dass im dümmsten Fall jemand dumm kommt. Was geht und was nicht sagt einem dann eh erst der Richter, da sind alle Ratschläge obsolet.
> Ich würde mich auch gern anschließen, aber eine Stunde Fahrt werde ich nur machen, wenn das Wetter auch passt.


Ich werde fahren, sofern das Wetter halbwegs mit spielt. Bei Nässe müssten wir halt einige Trails auslassen, da mir die dann doch zu heikel und rutschig sind.

Aber das sehen wir dann kurz vorher.

Die Strecken sind aber definitiv nichts für Anfänger. Soviel sei gesagt.
Es ist teilweise sehr steil, loses Geröll, nasse Wurzeln und Spitzkehren. Gerne auch in Kombination aus mehreren.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (17. Mai 2018)

Bin evtl dabei. Nur die Abfahrtszeit ist sportlich.


----------



## CrossX (17. Mai 2018)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Bin evtl dabei. Nur die Abfahrtszeit ist sportlich.


Ich hab zwei Kinder, also jeden Tag ab 6 Uhr wach. Um halb 10 bin ich schon das erste Mal wieder müde [emoji23]


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Kinder, also jeden Tag ab 6 Uhr wach. Um halb 10 bin ich schon das erste Mal wieder müde [emoji23]



;-)
Richtig! Bei mir ähnlich! 
Daher sitze ich Sonntags schon mal um 05:30 auf dem Bike...

Abfahrtszeit ist Top!


----------



## ollibike (18. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich würde am 31. eine Trailtour ab Balve fahren.
> Tourdaten: ca 32km und 1200hm.
> Gefahren wird alles am Trails, was ich so kenne in der Gegend.
> ...


Ich bin auch dabei
Info über Treffpunkt gerne auch per PN wäre super 
VG Olli


----------



## ollibike (18. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst mal gucken, wie die Resonanz ist.
> Ich möchte auch recht früh los, da ich nachmittags noch was vor habe.
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre 9:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Balver Bahnhof.
> Tourdauer schätze ich mal so auf 4h.


ok gesehen


----------



## ALF8 (23. Mai 2018)

Servus....
Bin auch dabei, bringe eventuell noch nen Freund mit


----------



## CrossX (23. Mai 2018)

Wird ja ne ganz schön große Gruppe. Ich freu mich drauf. Wetter soll bis jetzt ganz gut werden.


----------



## CrossX (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich muss die Tour krankheitsbedingt leider verschieben. Ich quäle mich seit Tagen mit einer Erkältung rum, die nicht weg gehen will.
Wir holen die Tour aber gerne nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss die Tour krankheitsbedingt leider verschieben. Ich quäle mich seit Tagen mit einer Erkältung rum, die nicht weg gehen will.
> Wir holen die Tour aber gerne nach.


Schade, dann gute Besserung


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (28. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht könnten wir ja trotzdem eine Tour machen? Die letztens ab der Ente (Felsenmeer) war auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Badassmthrfckr (28. Mai 2018)

gute besserung   
wäre auf jeden fall auch dabei wenn wir trotzdem fahren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Mai 2018)

An einer Tour zum gleichen Zeitpunkt mit um die 3 Stunden wäre ich interessiert, da wäre ich dabei.


----------



## rubenson (28. Mai 2018)

Also ich wäre auch mit dabei. Wo wollt ihr denn fahren? Bleibt es bei Balve? Kennt sich dort sonst noch jemand aus?


----------



## Badassmthrfckr (30. Mai 2018)

wenn das morgen ausfällt 
werde ich eine kleine tour durch 
den arnsberger wald fahren. 
wer sich anschließen will kann
sich gerne melden.  
ab neheim-hüsten richtung möhnesee 
hoch und von da aus spontan 
entscheiden woher wieder zurück. 
wollte ca 2 bis 3 stunden fahren und relativ früh starten da es ab 14 uhr regnen soll.

grüße


----------



## rubenson (30. Mai 2018)

Danke fürs Angebot. Ich bin morgen nur eingeschränkt über weitere Entfernungen mobil und deshalb raus (Balve hätte ich noch mit dem Bike erreicht). Ich fände es schön, wenn wir mal eine Tour zusammen hinbekommen und werde bei Gelegenheit hier kundtun, wenn ich an der Sorpe eine ausgedehntere Runde fahre. Bin zwar noch kein echter Local, aber gute zwei Stunden mit Forstwegen bergauf und Trails bergab bekomme ich vielleicht zusammen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend, eine Frage: Möchte gerne mit einem bike-Freund zwei gute Tage auf dem Rad verbringen, Start- und Zielort Soest. Gibt es irgendwo oder von irgendwem dazu gute Infos, vor allem für eine Singletraillastige Streckenführung? Danke!


----------



## ollibike (30. Mai 2018)

oh schade das die Tour ausfällt .. gute Besserung CrossX
*
@Alle. Ich komme aus IS von daher wäre die Sorpe ok oder Felseneer (bei Hemer?) auch ok .. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badassmthrfckr (31. Mai 2018)

guten morgen
am sorpesee war ich noch nicht mit dem fahrrad. aber da soll es ein paar schöne touren geben. zur sorpe kann ich von neheim auch gut ohne auto hin.

@Rosinantenfahrt schau dir mal bei komoot oder gpsies.de die touren um den möhnesee an. da gibt es einiges mit hohem trail anteil. wenn das wetter passt kann man hier echt gut urlaub machen. viel spaß


----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Guten Abend, eine Frage: Möchte gerne mit einem bike-Freund zwei gute Tage auf dem Rad verbringen, Start- und Zielort Soest. Gibt es irgendwo oder von irgendwem dazu gute Infos, vor allem für eine Singletraillastige Streckenführung? Danke!



Von Soest aus wäre das vielleicht was:
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37017.html

Bei zwei Tagen könntest du die Tour splitten und hättest zwei Tage inkl An- und Abreise gut  verplant.
Ich bin die Tour zwar noch nicht selbst gefahren, aber die Kommentare lesen sich sehr positiv.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank, sieht super aus! Da wir Freitagabend anfahren, haben wir fast 2 Tage netto zur Verfügung; gibt es im östlichen Teil vielleicht noch eine Anschluß- oder Ergänzungstour?


----------



## ralfbonne (6. Juni 2018)

Aber stell Dich darauf ein, daß bei einigen Trials noch Bäume den "Flow" stören werden und Du öfters Dein Rad tragen musst oder auch evtl. umkehren musst. Zwar sind die Waldarbeiter fleissig dabei die Sturmschäden aufzuräumen. Aber die Trails haben jetzt keine besondere Priorität. Da sich das von Tag zu Tag ändert, kann ich Dir jetzt auch keine genauen Angaben zur Befahrbarkteit der einzelnen Trails geben.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2018)

Danke - wir kommen!


----------



## Droeschmachine (12. Juni 2018)

Tag Leute,
mein Name ist Alex und ich komme aus Lennestadt/Kirchhundem. Bin der klassische Enduro-Fahrer, fahre das neue Santa Cruz Nomad V4. Auch wir haben hier unfassbar viele Trails, zum Teil auch selbst gebaut. Ich hab mir mal gedacht ab jetzt nach und nach die Trails bei youtube hochzuladen. Wir haben hier alles was das Biker-Herz begehrt, flowige Sachen bis hin zu harten Downhills. 
Die Trails, die es bei Strava gibt werde ich in den Videos namentlich erkennbar machen.
Also wenn Ihr bock habt mal im Raum Lennestadt/Kirchhundem zu fahren und euch für die Videos interessiert, zeigt es mir bei youtube 

Hier das erste Video von einem flowigen Trail in der Nähe der Burg-Bilstein: 





Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Juni 2018)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Tag Leute,
> mein Name ist Alex und ich komme aus Lennestadt/Kirchhundem. Bin der klassische Enduro-Fahrer, fahre das neue Santa Cruz Nomad V4. Auch wir haben hier unfassbar viele Trails, zum Teil auch selbst gebaut. Ich hab mir mal gedacht ab jetzt nach und nach die Trails bei youtube hochzuladen. Wir haben hier alles was das Biker-Herz begehrt, flowige Sachen bis hin zu harten Downhills.
> Die Trails, die es bei Strava gibt werde ich in den Videos namentlich erkennbar machen.
> Also wenn Ihr bock habt mal im Raum Lennestadt/Kirchhundem zu fahren und euch für die Videos interessiert, zeigt es mir bei youtube
> ...


Hältst du das für sinnvoll?


----------



## Droeschmachine (12. Juni 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hältst du das für sinnvoll?



Aus welchem Grund sollte das nicht sinnvoll sein? Selbst gebaute Trails werde ich nicht veröffentlichen, sprich nur Trails die befahren werden dürfen. 
So können sich Biker aus der Region ein Bild machen, ob eine Fahrt hier lohnenswert ist, oder eben nicht


----------



## basmati (12. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch Mist!!   
Das führt nur dazu dass es am Ende auf den Trails die "befahren werden dürfen" Stress gibt, mit der Folge dass die dann nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen!
Und irgendwann sind dann auch die Trails dran in denen man soviel Arbeit rein gesteckt hat...

Glaub mir, da hab ich schon genug Erfahrung mit gesammelt --> mit dem Resultat alles geheim halten, oder kein Bock neues zu bauen. Ich weiß auch nicht wofür das sinnvoll ist. 

Strava.......


----------



## CrossX (12. Juni 2018)

Ich finde das auch eher sinnlos. Wer da fahren will, soll gefälligst selbst die Trails suchen und nicht erst ein Promovideo präsentiert bekommen. Schön mit Angabe des Trails und der genauen Position.

Ich halte meine Trails, egal ob bei Strava oder sonst wo getrackt, schön geheim. Sonst kommt nämlich genau das, was gerade beschrieben wurde. Viele Fahrer ergeben irgendwann viele Probleme. Erst recht wenn es keine gebauten Trails sind sondern schmale Wanderwege, wo auch mal Fußvolk entgegen kommt. 

Du tust dir und den anderen Bikern in deiner Region auf jeden Fall keinen Gefallen mit dem Vorhaben.


----------



## Droeschmachine (12. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch eher sinnlos. Wer da fahren will, soll gefälligst selbst die Trails suchen und nicht erst ein Promovideo präsentiert bekommen. Schön mit Angabe des Trails und der genauen Position.
> 
> Ich halte meine Trails, egal ob bei Strava oder sonst wo getrackt, schön geheim. Sonst kommt nämlich genau das, was gerade beschrieben wurde. Viele Fahrer ergeben irgendwann viele Probleme. Erst recht wenn es keine gebauten Trails sind sondern schmale Wanderwege, wo auch mal Fußvolk entgegen kommt.
> 
> Du tust dir und den anderen Bikern in deiner Region auf jeden Fall keinen Gefallen mit dem Vorhaben.




Okay, okay. Ich lasse mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren.
Dann werde ich natürlich keine Positionen etc. öffentlich machen. Werde Abfahrten filmen, aber keine Positionen usw. angeben.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (12. Juni 2018)

Würde mich mal eher über eine Einladung freuen, um die Trails in Realität zu sehen


----------



## JDEM (13. Juni 2018)

In Olpe nehmen wir gern auch mal andere Leute mit...


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (13. Juni 2018)

Was ist da so geboten?


----------



## ollibike (14. Juni 2018)

DH oder CC ?


----------



## JDEM (14. Juni 2018)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Was ist da so geboten?



Viele schöne Endurotrails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (14. Juni 2018)

Brauchst du Videos?

So jetzt schluß!


----------



## ollibike (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es einen neuen Termin für die Tour von CrossX, wäre super.
VG
Olli


----------



## CrossX (22. Juni 2018)

Aktuell habe ich wenig Zeit. Im August habe ich zwei Wochen Urlaub, vielleicht klappt es da mal


----------



## CrossX (25. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand Mittwoch Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr Lust, ne Runde in Balve zu fahren? Wir werden da zwar nicht die komplette Trailtour schaffen, aber ein paar ordentliche Trails wären dabei.


----------



## ollibike (25. Juni 2018)

bei mir geht es nicht .... am fr,sa, so wieder


----------



## rubenson (25. Juni 2018)

Bei mir würde das ziemlich gut passen. Ich wäre dabei! Treffen am Bahnhof?


----------



## CrossX (26. Juni 2018)

rubenson schrieb:


> Bei mir würde das ziemlich gut passen. Ich wäre dabei! Treffen am Bahnhof?


Ja, Bahnhof passt. 
Tourlänge so ca 3 Stunden. Was wir dann fahren, können wir ja gucken. Fährst du auch gerne mal etwas technischere Strecken?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat jemand Mittwoch Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr Lust, ne Runde in Balve zu fahren? Wir werden da zwar nicht die komplette Trailtour schaffen, aber ein paar ordentliche Trails wären dabei.


Ich wäre gern dabei, aber muss noch schauen, ob ich es organisieren kann.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## rubenson (26. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ja, Bahnhof passt.
> Tourlänge so ca 3 Stunden. Was wir dann fahren, können wir ja gucken. Fährst du auch gerne mal etwas technischere Strecken?



Wegen mir kann/darf es auch technisch werden. Sehen uns dann morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

Also 16:30 in Balve am Bahnhof? Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## CrossX (27. Juni 2018)

Strecke für heute nachmittag steht. 28km, 1000Hm, 7 Trails. Wetter soll auch  top werden. Ich freu mich. Kurzentschlossene sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Strecke für heute nachmittag steht. 28km, 1000Hm, 7 Trails. Wetter soll auch  top werden. Ich freu mich. Kurzentschlossene sind herzlich willkommen


geil war es, danke @CrossX


----------



## CrossX (27. Juni 2018)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Sehr schöne Tour und echt gute Fahrer.
P.s. Nächstes Mal schaffen wir den Trail


----------



## rubenson (27. Juni 2018)

Wunderbar war es! Danke!


----------



## CrossX (17. Juli 2018)

Morgen um 16:30 Uhr fahren wir wieder ab Balve Bahnhof.
Ca 30km und 1000Hm. 
Wer mit möchte, einfach pünktlich vor Ort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Juli 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Morgen um 16:30 Uhr fahren wir wieder ab Balve Bahnhof.
> Ca 30km und 1000Hm.
> Wer mit möchte, einfach pünktlich vor Ort sein


Bisschen spät, aber dennoch besten Dank, es war wieder eine klasse Tour.
@rubenson @CrossX 
Ach Dennis, falls du Fragen zum Cushcore hast, ich hatte Dienstag einen im Hinterreifen.


----------



## CrossX (21. Juli 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bisschen spät, aber dennoch besten Dank, es war wieder eine klasse Tour.
> @rubenson @CrossX
> Ach Dennis, falls du Fragen zum Cushcore hast, ich hatte Dienstag einen im Hinterreifen.


Wir wollen nächste Woche noch mal los. Falls du Zeit hast. Danach ist Ruben ja eh unterwegs. 
Das Cushcore würde ich gerne mal testen.


----------



## CrossX (24. Juli 2018)

Morgen noch mal Endurotour im Balver Wald. Start 16:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Balve.


----------



## nilsi2001 (2. September 2018)

Hallo würde mich hier jemand mal in Brilon oder Willingen auf eine Tour am WE mitnehmen. Bin 17 und fahre ein Ghost Asket LC in ca S2-3.


----------



## wirme (16. November 2018)

Droeschmachine schrieb:


> Tag Leute,
> mein Name ist Alex und ich komme aus Lennestadt/Kirchhundem. Bin der klassische Enduro-Fahrer, fahre das neue Santa Cruz Nomad V4. Auch wir haben hier unfassbar viele Trails, zum Teil auch selbst gebaut. Ich hab mir mal gedacht ab jetzt nach und nach die Trails bei youtube hochzuladen. Wir haben hier alles was das Biker-Herz begehrt, flowige Sachen bis hin zu harten Downhills.
> Die Trails, die es bei Strava gibt werde ich in den Videos namentlich erkennbar machen.
> Also wenn Ihr bock habt mal im Raum Lennestadt/Kirchhundem zu fahren und euch für die Videos interessiert, zeigt es mir bei youtube
> ...



Nicht schlecht - kenne ich noch nicht. Werde ich mal testen.
Hast du die Strecke mal als gpx für mich ?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues zusammen!
Neues Jahr - neue Strecken / neue Touren!

Wie sieht es hier aus, recht ruhig geworden im Sauerland Forum ?
Lust jetzt schon einen Termin für das anstehende Frühjahr auszumachen & zusammen auf Forumtour zu gehen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Januar 2019)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusammen!
> Neues Jahr - neue Strecken / neue Touren!
> 
> Wie sieht es hier aus, recht ruhig geworden im Sauerland Forum ?
> Lust jetzt schon einen Termin für das anstehende Frühjahr auszumachen & zusammen auf Forumtour zu gehen?


Gute Idee. März, April oder wovon reden wir?

Das sollte aber nicht davon abhalten, hier die eine oder andere Tour kund zu tun.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Gute Idee. März, April oder wovon reden wir?



So früh wie möglich!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Januar 2019)

Bin dafür


----------



## CrossX (7. Januar 2019)

Wir fahren Mittwoch Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr ab Balve, wenn noch einer Lust hat mit zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (7. Januar 2019)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusammen!
> Neues Jahr - neue Strecken / neue Touren!
> 
> Wie sieht es hier aus, recht ruhig geworden im Sauerland Forum ?
> Lust jetzt schon einen Termin für das anstehende Frühjahr auszumachen & zusammen auf Forumtour zu gehen?



Wünsche ich auch. Wohne zwar am südlichen Ende des Sauerlandes, bin aber zu jeder Schandtat bereit.


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Januar 2019)

Sobald es etwas trocken ist, will ich meine neue actioncam ausprobieren.... Jägerpfad bei Arnsberg... 

Ich hatte auf einen YouTube Video von Brodesser






Gehört das in Willingen Biken im Schnee angeboten wird... werde mir das bei Schnee dann mal gönnen...


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Januar 2019)

Übrigens. . Kein Formtief.... Spinningrad im Keller


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wir fahren Mittwoch Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr ab Balve, wenn noch einer Lust hat mit zu kommen



Mist, da bin ich auf der Skipiste....
Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch ab Balve? Oben start ab der Ente?


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2019)

Wir versuchen eigentlich regelmäßig mittwochs zu fahren. Treffpunkt ist Bahnhof Balve. Kannst dich gerne demnächst anschließen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Januar 2019)

Schade, schade. Passt mir nicht. Naja, vllt mal zu anderem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2019)

Mittwoch nachmittag wieder lustige Matschpackung in Balve. Abfahrt 16:30 Uhr ab Bahnhof.


----------



## Soean (16. Januar 2019)

Mhh leider Wochentags zu früh..  Da muss man ja urlaub nehmen mit der Fahrerei noch... 

Fahrt ihr richtung Sommer auch später oder am We?


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2019)

Wochenende ist bei mir immer schwieg, da ist eigentlich Familie angesagt. 
Ab wann könntest du denn in der Woche abends? Zum Sommer hin können wir sicher auch zwischendurch mal etwas später starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (16. Januar 2019)

Fahre leider von der Arbeit ne Stunde nach Balve, also eig frühstens ab 18 Uhr

Das für die dunkle Jahreszeit nix


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2019)

Wäre ja kein Problem. Ab 17 Uhr ist es dunkel, da braucht man eh Licht. Von wo kommst du und was fährst du so?


----------



## Soean (17. Januar 2019)

Komme aus Meschede und fahre erst seit nem halben Jahr, Trails bis Bikepark alles schon angetestet  

Licht müsste ich aber noch kaufen, da fehlts noch dran


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Januar 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Komme aus Meschede und fahre erst seit nem halben Jahr, Trails bis Bikepark alles schon angetestet
> 
> Licht müsste ich aber noch kaufen, da fehlts noch dran



Komme auch aus Meschede (Remblinghausen) und könnten wenn mal Mittwochs zusammen fahren!
Also, an Licht (Helmlampe) ist wohl schnell dran zukommen...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (14. Februar 2019)

Hey zusammen!
Die Sonne soll am Wochenende scheinen!

*Spontan Bock auf eine Biketour auf den Trails am Hennesee?*
Sonntag 17.02: 09:00 Uhr bis ca. 13:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt, Parkplatz Xavers Ranch (Meschede-Vellinghausen)
Trailtour ca. 30 km / 800 hm

Besten Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Soean (14. Februar 2019)

Wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (14. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (14. Februar 2019)

Hab es mal öffentlich gestellt!* 
Tragt euch mal ein...

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17101*


----------



## Soean (17. Februar 2019)

Hat Spaß gemacht, danke für die schönen Trails Martin


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Februar 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, danke für die schönen Trails Martin


Dito, Wiederholungstat im Auge behalten


----------



## rubenson (17. Februar 2019)

Schön wars! Dankesehr!


----------



## CrossX (17. Februar 2019)

Servus miteinander.
Ruben hat mir erzählt, dass einige Mitfahrer von heute auch unter der Woche mal die Balver Trails testen wollen. 
Wir fahren kommenden Mittwoch um 16:30 Uhr ab dem Bahnhof in Balve.
Ca 20-25km/750Hm und Trails bis S2(schätze ich mal). Teilweise steil und schmal. 
Wer hat Lust ?


----------



## CrossX (17. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade noch mal die Trailskala angesehen. Könnten auch einzeln S3 Abschnitte bei sein.


----------



## torty0778 (17. Februar 2019)

Hi. Würde mich gerne mal anschliessen.

Lg


----------



## IWA (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 
würde auch sehr gern die ecke kennen lernen. Aber ich glaube ohne richtig fettes licht macht das im Moment noch keinen Sinn? Oder ist der rauere Teil eher am Anfang?


----------



## rubenson (18. Februar 2019)

Wir verschwinden schon öfter mal im dichten Fichtenwald, Lampe braucht es da im Moment leider schon noch. Am Anfang wird es wahrscheinlich noch gehen, aber wir werden bis etwa 18:30 oder 19:00 unterwegs sein. Und da ist es dann dunkel. 

@Asphaltsurfer: Die nächsten Wochen geht bei uns erstmal doch nur Mittwoch. Ich hoffe wir bekommen das aber irgendwie mal noch hin, vielleicht mal eine Ausfahrt an einem der nächsten Wochenenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Februar 2019)

Ich muss für Mittwoch leider absagen, mich hat eine Grippe erwischt.
Aber Ruben hat den Track und übernimmt den Guide.
Nächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit


----------



## IWA (18. Februar 2019)

Schade, hab schon bisschen was von der ecke gehört und hätte echt Bock mitzufahren, aber mit meiner funzel bin ich froh wenn ich auf einem Feldweg nix  überseh. Stand letztens morgens damit plötzlich im ruhrhochwasser  aber bis 18h geht's ja mittlerweile schon. In 2-3 Wochen melde ich mich nochmal und würde mich wirklich freuen dann mal mitzufahren!


----------



## rubenson (18. Februar 2019)

Na klar! Wir fahren eigentlich recht regelmäßig Mittwochs um 16:30 ab Balve Bahnhof. Sollten wir es einmal nicht kundtun, frag einfach hier nach.


----------



## rubenson (20. Februar 2019)

torty0778 schrieb:


> Hi. Würde mich gerne mal anschliessen.
> 
> Lg


kommt da noch wer?!


----------



## GTTF3 (20. Februar 2019)

Jägerpfad in Arnsberg erste Teilstück nach Schutzhütte noch nicht fahrbar, wegen Baumfällungen.

Liegt ne Menge Gestrüpp und Äste im Weg..


----------



## Robino90 (25. Februar 2019)

@rubenson Mittwoch dann um 16:30 ab Bahnhof Balve?


----------



## rubenson (25. Februar 2019)

wir sind gerade alle etwas kränklich leider und würden das morgen abend entscheiden.  

würde dann kurz hier schreiben, wenn wir fahren.


----------



## rubenson (26. Februar 2019)

Robino90 schrieb:


> @rubenson Mittwoch dann um 16:30 ab Bahnhof Balve?



Ich würde morgen fahren, falls jemand mitkommt. Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vor dem Bahnhof in Balve um 16:30. 

Etwa 2h, 700 bis 800 hm auf rund 20 km. Funktionierendes Rad und Helm sind Pflicht. Lampe für die letzte halbe Stunde von Vorteil!


----------



## Robino90 (26. Februar 2019)

Cool, dann bis morgen am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IWA (12. März 2019)

Bin erstmal raus.... hatte schon vor letzten Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Kam aber  ein sturz dazwischen. Ordentliche Gehirnerschütterung, mir fehlen ein paar Stunden, 3 Rippen durch und tossy 3 mit hackenplatte. Aber geht langsam wieder bergauf und ich hab schon wieder Lust zu fahren   Wird zwar wohl was dauern, aber sobald ich wieder kann meld ich mich wieder und hoffe dann mal endlich mal die Runde mit euch zu fahren!


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2019)

Oh gute Besserung. Hört sich ja übel an. 

Ich bin nach Wochen wieder fit. Wir entscheiden morgen spontan nach Wetterlage, ob wir eine Tour fahren. Falls sich jemand spontan anschließen möchte, poste ich morgen noch mal, ob und wann es los geht


----------



## GTTF3 (23. März 2019)

Etliche Trails um Arnsberg die sonst schön zu fahren waren sind im Moment total verschlammt und von dem Hollzrücken kaputt. 

Also ich für meinen Teil, nehme das selber in die Hand abseits der Wege werde ich Passagen selber ausbauen. ... ich rufe daher alle auf Handsäge und Klappspaten einpacken und zumindest versuchen wieder einigermaßen Wege in den Boden zu schreddern!


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2019)

Nächsten Mittwoch um 16:30 Uhr gibt es wieder eine Tour ab Balve. Länge ca 20-25km und so um die 700Hm.
Da die Uhr ja umgestellt wird, kommen wir vermutlich ohne Lampen aus.


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2019)

Kommt morgen noch jemand mit? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. April 2019)

@All
morgen früh ab 11h, im Raum Iserlohn, Balve.
Wenn ich allein fahren sollte, werde ich am Waldfriedhof Hemer starten.
20-30km, 750-1100hm, je nach Laune und Beinen.
Jemand dabei?
@CrossX @rubenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (6. April 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @All
> morgen früh ab 11h, im Raum Iserlohn, Balve.
> Wenn ich allein fahren sollte, werde ich am Waldfriedhof Hemer starten.
> 20-30km, 750-1100hm, je nach Laune und Beinen.
> ...


Morgen geht leider nicht.
Wie siehts bei dir Mittwochs  aus?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Morgen geht leider nicht.
> Wie siehts bei dir Mittwochs  aus?


Mittwochs geht jetzt wieder bei mir, da Training mit den Zwergen jetzt wieder draußen stattfindet. Ob es diesen Mittwoch klappt, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Aber demnächst!


----------



## rubenson (11. April 2019)

hmm. gar nicht gesehen. 


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @All
> morgen früh ab 11h, im Raum Iserlohn, Balve.
> Wenn ich allein fahren sollte, werde ich am Waldfriedhof Hemer starten.
> 20-30km, 750-1100hm, je nach Laune und Beinen.
> ...


hmm... gar nicht gesehen. komisch auch keine mail bekommen... wie kann das denn sein?!


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2019)

Heute um 15 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Tour länger ca 3h. 
Wer spontan Zeit hat, kann gerne mit kommen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Heute um 15 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Tour länger ca 3h.
> Wer spontan Zeit hat, kann gerne mit kommen.


Verdammt, passt nicht. Seit ihr den Adam und Easter Special oder so ähnlich mittlerweile gefahren? Auf der anderen Seite im Staphanopeler Tal parallel zum Antstrail?
Sehr lecker, beim Einstieg in den zweiten Abschnitt ist ein etwas doof anzufahrender kleiner Drop, den meine ich.

Und parallel zur Straightline vom Hochgiebel bin ich zuletzt einen Trail gefahren, wenn man am Einstieg zur Straightline 200m vorbeifährt. Gefiel mir nicht so, so ein langes Offcamberstück weitgehend ohne Anlieger. Kennt ihr den?


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Verdammt, passt nicht. Seit ihr den Adam und Easter Special oder so ähnlich mittlerweile gefahren? Auf der anderen Seite im Staphanopeler Tal parallel zum Antstrail?
> Sehr lecker, beim Einstieg in den zweiten Abschnitt ist ein etwas doof anzufahrender kleiner Drop, den meine ich.
> 
> Und parallel zur Straightline vom Hochgiebel bin ich zuletzt einen Trail gefahren, wenn man am Einstieg zur Straightline 200m vorbeifährt. Gefiel mir nicht so, so ein langes Offcamberstück weitgehend ohne Anlieger. Kennt ihr den?



Schade, da es nicht passt. 
Dann beim nächsten mal.

Denn neuen Trail an der Straightline sind wir schon gefahren. Ich fand den eigentlich ziemlich gut. Nicht ganz so krass wie die Straightline, dafür schön lang. 

Den anderen können wir uns ja demnächst mal zusammen angucken.


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2019)

Für Kurzentschlossene: heute nachmittag um 17 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Ca 3h, 25km, ca 1000Hm.


----------



## til1996 (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Abstinenz (bis zum Ende der Schule jede freie Minute auf dem Enduro oder Dirt) hat es mich doch wieder aufs Rad gezogen, weshalb ich mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Canyon Spectral besorgt habe und seitdem munter den Arnsberger Forst erkunde. 

Dies und das kannte ich noch aus den Zeiten als ich zur Schule ging, wovon das Meiste aber nicht mehr meiner Erinnerung entspricht (der Trail von den Strommasten Richtung Parkplatz in der Nähe von der Forstschule Neheim, Trail vom Dorinthotel Richtung Ruhr, etc.) und bin so langsam bereit für Neues. 

Kurzum, wie siehts aus mit Touren rund um Arnsberg, Neheim, Hüsten, etc.? Bin bis jetzt immer Richtung Möhne unterwegs gewesen und würde gerne mal Richtung Jägerpfad was ansteuern. Bergauf und bergab bin ich offen für alles, bevorzugt abseits der Forstwege.

Beste Grüße
Til


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Mai 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene: heute nachmittag um 17 Uhr fahren wir wieder. Ca 3h, 25km, ca 1000Hm.


Dabei

Brauche ich Licht?


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Dabei
> 
> Brauche ich Licht?


Ne, nur starke Beine  aber hat ja gereicht. War ne super Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Mai 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ne, nur starke Beine  aber hat ja gereicht. War ne super Tour


Ja, war klasse, wie immer!


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Einige werden es schon in der Bike gelesen haben.
Stefan Loibl, geht auf seiner 2 Runde Deutschland-Trail, diesmal von West nach Ost.  Er kommt zwangsläufig durchs Sauerland und sucht die schönsten Singeltrails.

https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland.html

Bestimmt können wir dabei mit gpx Daten helfen!
Und auch direkt mitfahren. Einige Wege sind derzeit noch ziemlich kaputt vom Rücken.

Ich würde einen neuen Thread eröffnen. 

Ich bin derzeit noch angeschlagen vom einer OP, hoffe aber fit zu sein, oder leihe mir ein E-bike... 

Ich kenne mich in und um Arnsberg gut aus und habe als Anfang habe ich Grob an den:

XR Ruhrhöhenweg 
O Plackweg Bochstall nach Hirschberg
X8 Jägerpfad
< Lörmeckepfad/Emsenweg
□ Steinmännchenweg Wenigloh nach Arnsberg
X1 Wichlerhöhe nach Arnsberg

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Neheim, sind die 8 Schätze noch fahrbar?

Wäre schön wenn wir gemeinsam helfen können!


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2019)

Meine Secret Spots der Bike als GPS Track geben, damit Horden Auswärtige da drauf rum fräsen und die momentan geduldeten Strecken von den Waldbesitzern platt gemacht werden? Warum zum Geier sollte ich das machen?


----------



## JDEM (7. Mai 2019)

Sehe das genauso wie @CrossX 
Trails zeige ich gerne Mitfahrern, aber ins Internet müssen die nicht gelangen


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Verstehe euch!

Nun da die Tour ja später ohnehin in der Bike erscheinen würde, wäre auch das zeigen dann online, mehr oder weniger.... 

Vielleicht habt ihr auch weniger secret Spots?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Mai 2019)

Arnsberg, Neheim, Iserlohn liegen nicht gerade aufn Weg und bei aller Liebe und Enthusiasmus zum Sport find ich auch, dass wir die Lage im Wald nicht überstrapazieren sollten.


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass aufgrund der Reportage ganze Horden einfallen werden, aber der ein oder andere Lokal überrascht ist.... oh ja da ist auch schön.... 
Das Problem,  was ihr beschreibt,  können wir ohnehin nicht aussetzten... Dialog ist wichtig!

Ich bin extra deswegen Mitglied im SGV geworden   heißt ja auch Gebirgsverein und nicht only Wanderclub. 

So kommt man ins Gespräch und schafft Vertrauen und Respekt. 

Ich möchte ja mit 80 auch spazieren gehen können.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Mai 2019)

Versteh ich, aber die Locals können sich übers Forum verabreden und ja ich glaube schon, dass es erheblich mehr Verkehr geben wird. 
Der Waldbesitzer möchte auch nicht Berühmtheit als Inhaber der besten Endurotrails außherhalb eines Bikeparks erlangen.
Fakt ist, dass der Nutzungsdruck auf den Wegen in den letzten 5 Jahren immens gestiegen ist. Deutlich zu sehen ist das an dem Zustand mancher Trails, den explodierenden Stravalisten und der Entstehung immer mehr illegaler Trails im Wald. 
Ich glaube, dass das nette Beisammensein bei uns im Balver Wald auch bald ein Ende haben wird. Allein in den letzten zwei Jahren sind hier mindestens vier neue Abfahrten hinzugekommen. Die Gespräche mit Förstern und Jägern im Wald nehmen schon zu, obwohl man früher einfach grüßend aneinander vorbeigefahren ist.
Außerdem kommt der Typ gar nicht bei uns vorbei. Der wird sich am Rothaarsteig nach Winterberg und Willingen entlang hangeln und dann Richtung Kreuzberg und Fivhtelgebirge. Also, warum die Rehe scheu machen?


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Na, ich dachte es wäre auch eine schöne Aktion unsere schönen Wälder mal vorzustellen. 

Das es zunimmt,  da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich bin immer dafür eher die Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden. 

Hatte selbst neulich im Krankenhaus einen 85 jährigen Jäger aus dem Westerwald gesprochen,  da hätte man gedacht der wäre verbohrt,  aber gar nicht.... findet das gut das wir da fahren...

Aber ich gebe dir Recht es macht es kompliziert.  Mehr Verkehr = mehr Gespräche...

Auf dem Rothaarsteig... wird ihn aber auch kein Ranger gerne sehen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Mai 2019)

Glaub ich auch.


----------



## wirme (7. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre regelmäßig auf dem Rothaarsteig. Ist nur ein paar km von mir entfernt. Habe da noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern oder den Rangern gehabt.

Plane Mitte Juli mit einem Kumpel den Rotharrsteig an 2 Tagen komplett zu fahren. Start ist in Dillenburg- Ziel ist Brilon. Sind 153 km und 3.000 Höhenmeter.


----------



## GTTF3 (8. Mai 2019)

Das war von uns beiden eher im Scherz gemeint, da man oft das Gefühl hat, kritisch angesehen zu werden. 
Ich glaube aber, so wie in allen Foren, wird auch hier meist von Konflikten und negativen Erfahrungen berichtet.  
Keiner würde schreiben.... heute Wanderer getroffen die haben gegrüßt,  oder der Hundebesitzer hat Platz gemacht.... 
Ich grüße immer jeden, ob Grünrock, Waldarbeiter oder Wanderer.... bisher hat jeder zurück gegrüßt.  Man weiß nie wann man einander brauchen kann!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Mai 2019)

Hi, ich würde davon abraten in der Bike Spots zu zeigen. Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr wurden mehr weniger offizielle /geduldete Trails rund um Bielefeld gezeigt und die Locals waren wenig begeistert, da es so schon immer wieder Trouble mit dem Forst gibt. Ein Artikel würde mit Sicherheit schlafende Hunde wecken.

Ich hatte gute Erfahrungen damit, über Lokalforen Kontakte zu suchen (wie ja auch hier) um neue Trails kennen zu lernen.


----------



## GTTF3 (8. Mai 2019)

Ich verstehe all eure Bedenken und vermutlich liegt ihr mittelfristig damit richtig! Langfristig wird es nur mit Gesprächen und Intressensgemeinschaften an runden Tischen gehen. Ich befürchte nämlich das sich so starre Ideologie verfestigen. 
Mein Wald = Meine Wege
Meine Pacht = Meine Tiere


----------



## wirme (8. Mai 2019)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Das war von uns beiden eher im Scherz gemeint, da man oft das Gefühl hat, kritisch angesehen zu werden.
> Ich glaube aber, so wie in allen Foren, wird auch hier meist von Konflikten und negativen Erfahrungen berichtet.
> Keiner würde schreiben.... heute Wanderer getroffen die haben gegrüßt,  oder der Hundebesitzer hat Platz gemacht....
> Ich grüße immer jeden, ob Grünrock, Waldarbeiter oder Wanderer.... bisher hat jeder zurück gegrüßt.  Man weiß nie wann man einander brauchen kann!!!



Mittlerweile ist es so, dass ich viel positives Feedback von den Wanderern bekomme.
Das heißt dann oft: Endlich mal einer ohne Motor unterwegs 

Noch besser wird es, wenn man einen E-Biker überholt.

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich auch viel mit dem E-Bike unterwegs bin.
Nutze das zum Fahren zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. Mai 2019)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde davon abraten in der Bike Spots zu zeigen. Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr wurden mehr weniger offizielle /geduldete Trails rund um Bielefeld gezeigt und die Locals waren wenig begeistert, da es so schon immer wieder Trouble mit dem Forst gibt. Ein Artikel würde mit Sicherheit schlafende Hunde wecken.
> 
> Ich hatte gute Erfahrungen damit, über Lokalforen Kontakte zu suchen (wie ja auch hier) um neue Trails kennen zu lernen.



genau so sieht das aus !
bei uns in Bielefeld musste sich scheinbar auch jemand mit einem 4 Seitigen Artikel in der " Bike " profilieren und hat sämtliche und auch fast alle Illegalen Trails mit Gps Daten abdrucken lassen...
seit dem werden immer mal wieder Trails zugelegt....oder von Anfängern, die da Fahrtechnisch völlig überfordert sind , zerbremst...

und über die Sache mit dem Runden Tisch kann ich nur lachen....das hat man hier schon vor über 10 Jahren versucht...und jeder Versuch wurde abgewürgt....weil keiner der Zuständigen die Verantwortung für irgendwas übernehmen will...


----------



## GTTF3 (26. Mai 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> über die Sache mit dem Runden Tisch kann ich nur lachen....das hat man hier schon vor über 10 Jahren versucht...und jeder Versuch wurde abgewürgt....weil keiner der Zuständigen die Verantwortung für irgendwas übernehmen will...



Ich glaube das alles.... bedauerlicherweise ist es so. 

Andere Regionen profitieren aber von Trails.... in Willingen (Hessen 2Meter Regel) wird keiner mehr über Biker schimpfen.... warum? Weil es Kohle bringt und die Lifte sich so erst rechnen....

Ich bin der Überzeugung,  dass wir unser Hobby nicht kleiner machen sollten als es ist! 

Deshalb ist die Arbeit der DIMB und der IG's so wichtig! Und alle Biker sollten in den SGV und/oder Gebirgsverein eintreten.... 

Gemeinsam schaffen wir dann ein umdenken!


----------



## GTTF3 (26. Mai 2019)

Darüber hinaus,  möchte ich einige Wege wieder frei legen, befahrbar und evtl. pimpen, mit kleinen Sprüngen und Anliegern etc. 

Dazu habe ich einfaches Werkzeug gekauft,  welches ich im Wald für Gleichgesinnte zurück lasse, hat jemand Vorschläge wo es um Arnsberg am nötigsten wäre und natürlich auch mit Hand anlegt? 

Natürlich ist das nicht ganz legal,  dass muss jedem bewusst sein! # Trail Guerilla


----------



## JDEM (26. Mai 2019)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das alles.... bedauerlicherweise ist es so.
> 
> Andere Regionen profitieren aber von Trails.... in Willingen (Hessen 2Meter Regel) wird keiner mehr über Biker schimpfen.... warum? Weil es Kohle bringt und die Lifte sich so erst rechnen....



In Hessen gibt es keine 2-Meter Regel!



> Ich bin der Überzeugung,  dass wir unser Hobby nicht kleiner machen sollten als es ist!
> 
> Deshalb ist die Arbeit der DIMB und der IG's so wichtig! Und alle Biker sollten in den SGV und/oder Gebirgsverein eintreten....
> 
> Gemeinsam schaffen wir dann ein umdenken!



Schön ist es, dass es mittlerweile so viele Mountainbiker gibt, aber so Vereine wie der SGV sind hier mittlerweile kaum noch existent - glaub auf die braucht man eh nicht mehr zu bauen. Lieber mal einfach die Säge/Harke in die Hand nehmen - über freigehaltene Wege freuen sich die meisten Waldnutzer. Sprünge und ähnliches kann man im Bikepark nutzen...


----------



## GTTF3 (26. Mai 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> In Hessen gibt es keine 2-Meter Regel!



Ok... das war älter Stand der Dinge 

https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen


----------



## rubenson (29. Mai 2019)

Gleich ganz spontan noch jemand ab Balve Bahnhof dabei? 2 bis 3 Stunden, 800 bis 1000 hm auf etwa 20 bis 25 km? 16:30 Balve Bahnhof.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2019)

Dabei


----------



## rubenson (4. Juni 2019)

Mittwochsrunde Balver Wald: 2 bis 3 Stunden, 800 bis 1000 hm auf etwa 20 bis 25 km. 16:30 Balve Bahnhof.


----------



## wirme (7. Juni 2019)

Morgen zusammen.

Weiß einer von euch, wo man in Brilon Samstags Nachmittags was essen und ein Bier trinken kann ?
Wir fahren nächste Woche Freitag + Samstag zu zweit den Rothaarsteig von Dillenburg nach Brilon.

Plan ist:

Freitag Morgens mit dem Bike nach Lennestadt, von da aus mit dem Zug nach Dillenburg.
Dann bis nach Jagdhaus und dort übernachten. Den Samstag dann bis nach Brilon.
Dort dann ein Paar Bierchen trinken und uns später von unseren Mädels abholen lassen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (7. Juni 2019)

Kenn ich mich leider nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Juni 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Weiß einer von euch, wo man in Brilon Samstags Nachmittags was essen und ein Bier trinken kann ?
> Wir fahren nächste Woche Freitag + Samstag zu zweit den Rothaarsteig von Dillenburg nach Brilon.
> ...


Direkt neben dem Trailground ist eine Gastwirtschaft. Ob die Küche da den ganzen Nachmittag geöffnet ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## wirme (7. Juni 2019)

Danke - ist vorgemerkt. Die Gruppe ist jetzt auf 4 Leute angewachsen


----------



## gamble (8. Juni 2019)

Auch eine gute Adresse: https://www.hiebammen-huette.info/ in ein paar Minuten vom Trailground erreichbar.


Kann hier vielleicht jemand Tipps zu der Route geben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/12-800er-sauerland.890991/ ?


----------



## wirme (8. Juni 2019)

Hiebammen Hütte kenne ich. War ich schon mal.

Den Rothaarsteig selber kenne ich relativ gut. Zumindest von Brilon bis zur Ederquelle. Wohne ja nur 10 km vom Rothaarsteig entfernt. Von Dillenburg bis zur Ederquelle ist dann neu für mich. Ist aber kein Thema. Ist ja gut beschildert.

Die 800-er Tour lade ich mir mal auf meinen Edge.
Die werde ich auch mal fahren.


----------



## wirme (17. Juni 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Direkt neben dem Trailground ist eine Gastwirtschaft. Ob die Küche da den ganzen Nachmittag geöffnet ist, weiß ich leider nicht.



War kein schlechter Tipp. Sind am Ende der Tour dort eingekehrt, und haben noch einen Absacker genommen. War ein super Männerwochenende und eine schöne Tour. Werden wir im Herbst ggf. noch mal wiederholen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Juni 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> War kein schlechter Tipp. Sind am Ende der Tour dort eingekehrt, und haben noch einen Absacker genommen. War ein super Männerwochenende und eine schöne Tour. Werden wir im Herbst ggf. noch mal wiederholen.


Letztes Jahr war ich mal zum Mittagessen eingekehrt. Fand ich auch gut, daher die Empfehlung.


----------



## CrossX (17. Juni 2019)

Mittwoch wie gewohnt um 16:30 Uhr ab Balve Bahnhof.
Gemütliche Trailtour mit ca 20-25km


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Juni 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mittwoch wie gewohnt um 16:30 Uhr ab Balve Bahnhof.
> Gemütliche Trailtour mit ca 20-25km



Könnte mal wieder klappen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2019)

@rubenson @CrossX 
Ich bin kein Freund von Wetterwarnungen, aber ich spare mir mit Blick auf das Regenradar die Anfahrt voraussichtlich.
Viel Spaß, falls es doch halbwegs trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubenson (19. Juni 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> @rubenson @CrossX
> Ich bin kein Freund von Wetterwarnungen, aber ich spare mir mit Blick auf das Regenradar die Anfahrt voraussichtlich.
> Viel Spaß, falls es doch halbwegs trocken bleibt.


ok. wir beobachten das ebenfalls schon und werden kurzfristig entscheiden...


----------



## rubenson (19. Juni 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mittwoch wie gewohnt um 16:30 Uhr ab Balve Bahnhof.
> Gemütliche Trailtour mit ca 20-25km


!!! ABGESAGT !!! Aufgrund der Wetterlage sind wir heute nicht unterwegs.


----------



## rubenson (25. Juni 2019)

Leichte, gemütliche Trailtour morgen im hoffentlich kühlen Balver Wald. 16:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Balve.


----------



## PTrick93 (19. September 2019)

Servus liebe Sauerländer Gemeinde, 

Ich bin der Patrick, 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem kleinen Städtchen Werl. Ich habe dieses Jahr richtig mit dem Bergradfahren angefangen, und auch schon in Willingen meine ersten Runterfahr Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Außer in Willingen, bin ich nach Feierabend meistens Richtung Wickede, durch den Werler Stadtwald unterwegs. Ansonsten bin ich momentan viel im Arnsberger Wald unterwegs, wo ich meist vom Torhaus aus starte.

Mein Hauptfokus liegt dabei im finden von Trails und diese mit möglichst viel Spaß und Sicherheit (bin leider noch blutiger Anfänger) runter zu Purzeln.

Ich habe gelesen, das ihr viel im Balver Wald unterwegs seid. Daher stelle ich einfach mal die frage: Meint ihr, dort gibt es mehr Trails als im Arnsberger Wald. Frage, weil ich mich dort momentan noch schwer tu.

Gerne wäre ich auch bei euren Mittwochsrunden, sollte ich es zeitlich schaffen, dabei. (Natürlich nur wenn es euch nichts ausmacht sich von Anfängern ausbremsen zu lassen...)

Das solls dann erstmal von mir gewesen sein!
Bis denn erstmal


----------



## Robmosh (19. September 2019)

Hallo, 
meiner Erfahrung nach bietet das Sauerland gemessen am Potential sehr wenig.
Wo du bei dir in der Nähe gut fahren kannst ist Richtung Hagen, Iserlohn und Hemer.
Dort, aber auch z.B. In Witten oder Richtung Bergisches/Oberbergisches geht deutlich mehr an guten Trails.
Ich lass mich hier aber gerne von den anderen eines besseren belehren 

VG


----------



## wirme (19. September 2019)

Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt:









						Deutschlands größtes Trail-Netz im Sauerland
					

Im Sauerland rund um Willingen, Winterberg und Brilon soll das größte Trail-Netz Deutschlands für Biker entstehen. Wir haben mit Willingens Bürgermeister gesprochen, was dran ist an den Gerüchten.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (21. September 2019)

Der Sauerländer genießt und schweigt mehr....

Ich habe auch viel suchen müssen am Anfang...
Es gibt viele unsichtbare Trails.

Kann dir nen bisschen was schicken als gpx

Und der Ruhrhöhenweg als ganzes ist ganz gut.


----------



## PTrick93 (22. September 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde heute mal die Gegend um Iserlohn Abfahren und mal den Big O fahren.

@GTTF3 Kannst du gerne machen!

Gruß


----------



## CrossX (23. September 2019)

PTrick93 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Werde heute mal die Gegend um Iserlohn Abfahren und mal den Big O fahren.
> 
> @GTTF3 Kannst du gerne machen!
> 
> Gruß


Big O ist schön, aber im letzten Abschnitt steil. Nichts für absolute Anfänger. 
Wenn du eh da bist, fahr noch den Ostenbergtrail. 
Der ist schön flowig


----------



## GTTF3 (23. Oktober 2019)

Macht jemand aus der Gegend Sauerland beim Winterpokal mit? Wenn ja hat jemand Lust eine gemeinsames Team zu bilden?


----------



## CrossX (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich sitze im Winter meist nur auf der Rolle. Oder zählen virtuelle Kilometer auch?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich sitze im Winter meist nur auf der Rolle. Oder zählen virtuelle Kilometer auch?


Ihhh rolle... Zählt höchstens als Alternative Sportart...


----------



## CrossX (23. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ihhh rolle... Zählt höchstens als Alternative Sportart...


Bei Job und zwei kleinen Kindern ist der innere Schweinehund bei Dunkelheit und schlechtem Wetter abends um 8 Uhr eben noch ein bisschen größer. Vorher habe ich keine Zeit für Training. Und da ist Rolle eben deutlich besser als gar nichts machen


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei Job und zwei kleinen Kindern ist der innere Schweinehund bei Dunkelheit und schlechtem Wetter abends um 8 Uhr eben noch ein bisschen größer. Vorher habe ich keine Zeit für Training. Und da ist Rolle eben deutlich besser als gar nichts machen


Bevor ich mich übrigens auch Vater von 2 Kids und berufstätig, auf die Rolle setzte verzichte ich lieber! Aber ich fahre das ganze Jahr durch, solange es nicht nass ist auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit... Und an meinen freien Tagen dann halt MTB, von nightrides im Wald halte ich nämlich auch nichts...


----------



## PTrick93 (23. Oktober 2019)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Macht jemand aus der Gegend Sauerland beim Winterpokal mit? Wenn ja hat jemand Lust eine gemeinsames Team zu bilden?



Bock hätt ich schon, bin aber noch ne ziemliche Luftpumpe konditionsmäßig. Drinnen fahren ist gar nicht meins.


----------



## CrossX (23. Oktober 2019)

Jo, jeder wie er will und kann. Mir passt es so ganz gut und ich war im Frühjahr noch nie so fit wie die letzten zwei Jahre durch gezieltes Wintertraining mit Zwift und Co. 
Raus gehe ich dann meist nur für kurze Runden zum Spaß im Matsch haben. 
Zusätzlich habe ich seit kurzem noch ein Gravelbike, damit sind diesen Winter auch der ein oder andere Kilometer geplant. 
Weg für Arbeit lohnt nicht, sind nur 500m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir extra einen wasserdichten "Strampler" von Endura geholt. Da macht schlechtes Wetter erst richtig Spaß  ;-)


----------



## GTTF3 (23. Oktober 2019)

Dann lasst uns doch nen Team Gründen...

Dicke Sauerländer... vieleicht.... Bodyindex min. 30


----------



## CrossX (24. Oktober 2019)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch nen Team Gründen...
> 
> Dicke Sauerländer... vieleicht.... Bodyindex min. 30


Dann bin ich eh raus, liege bei Bmi 24 und da muss demnächst noch was runter, die Trikots spannen etwas zu früher


----------



## GTTF3 (24. Oktober 2019)

Da würde ich nen Auge zerdrücken!  

Rechne gerade nach liege selber bei 28....


----------



## IWA (27. Oktober 2019)

Moin gttf3,
Und wie ist die Resonanz auf deinen Vorschlag? Muss wegen strammen urlaubsplan nächstes Jahr am Ball bleiben. Kann mich zwar auch gut selbst motivieren, aber eine Verabredung lässt weniger Spielraum für ausreden zum Fahren  wo kommst du den her? Komme aus der Nähe von neheim, erst Rad ins Auto wäre nicht so meins, aber paar Kilometer Anfahrt mim rad zu einem Treffpunkt wären völlig ok. Mir geht es da hauptsächlich um Ausdauertraining 1-2x die Woche abends, 2-3std. Aber natürlich auch gern was mit bißchen action.


----------



## Meisterjahn (27. Februar 2020)

*Hi, Mahlzeit zusammen✌️
Ist hier vielleicht jemand der schon eine Komoot Route besitzt, die durch den Balver Wald geht? *


----------



## wirme (27. Februar 2020)

Schau dir mal diese Collection bei komoot an – ich glaube, die könnte dir gefallen. "Die 20 schönsten Mountainbike-Touren rund um Balve ?" https://www.komoot.com/guide/2540/mtb-trails-around-balve


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2020)

Meisterjahn schrieb:


> *Hi, Mahlzeit zusammen✌
> Ist hier vielleicht jemand der schon eine Komoot Route besitzt, die durch den Balver Wald geht? *



Was suchst du denn? Traillastig oder eher gemütlich mit viel schöner Aussicht?


----------



## Robmosh (27. Februar 2020)

In Richtung Iserlohn/Hemer kenne ich mich aus. Da kann ich sicher helfen. Aber nur wenn’s um Enduro geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterjahn (27. Februar 2020)

Traillastig wäre traumhaft. 
Komme aus Menden, deshalb geht Hemer/Iserlohn auch


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn? Traillastig oder eher gemütlich mit viel schöner Aussicht?


Hi Dennis,
geht da im moment was, oder ist es genauso matschig wie sonst überall?
Stehen bei euch noch Bäume? Straight Line usw. sah ja im Spätherbst schon traurig aus.


----------



## Robmosh (27. Februar 2020)

Ich kann darüber Sonntag berichten. Vor 2 Wochen sah es aber Mau aus. Tannnadelöhr ist komplett voll mit Bäumen und bei der Straightline sah es ähnlich aus, weswegen ich die gar nicht erst getestet habe. Im Rock Garden liegt auch ein dicker Baum. Rüber richtig Step Down und Achterbahn sieht’s aber gut aus.


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2020)

Ist halt überall mächtig matschig. Einige Bäume liegen noch rum, aber man kann schon noch fahren. Viele Forstwege sind durch die Waldarbeiterfahrzeuge sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, aber die haben halt im Moment alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------

